# 2012 - What did you CAN today?



## AngieM2

Happy New Year and new thread.

Please continue on, and may you have good results all year.

Angie and Karen


----------



## Sarah J

Yesterday we canned up the left-over New Year's ham and bean soup and some chili that was waiting for the canner. Worked great!


----------



## julieq

Seven quarts turkey and turkey broth. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## PixieLou

5 quarts strawberry applesauce (plus 1 quart in the fridge that didn't fit in the canner)
3 quarts cranberry applesauce (plus 1 bowlful in my belly!)


----------



## blynn

I have not done any canning recently but I did freeze nine cups of beef stock. I didn't have time to sit down and go over the canner instructions this weekend as I'd hoped, so I just made a bunch of one and two cup stock cubes. One cup size is perfect for adding to the crock pot when I make a roast, and then you get really flavorful juice to make gravy with when it's all done cooking.


----------



## dinytcb

9 pints of cinnamon applesauce from some wrinkled apples I had stored.


----------



## starlady

2.5 lbs of baby bella mushrooms in the dehydrator  I like mushrooms only as additions to dishes, not as "main courses," and so buying them fresh never makes sense as I don't use them all up before they go off. Now that I have a dehydrator, though, I can dry a year's worth (or more) all at once! Plus, Aldi had these on sale $0.79 for an 8-oz package, which is the cheapest I've ever seen mushrooms other than buttons (which I don't like at all).

I also bought 6 lbs of carrots and a big head of celery, which I'll be running through the dehydrator over the next week.

edit: oh, this year I have also dehydrated green beans, lemon slices, banana peppers, and jalapeno peppers. Yum!


----------



## Horseyrider

I have some chicken and broth in the canner right now. It's so good to hear the chatter of the guage. I hadn't realized how much I've missed it.


----------



## Homesteader

Four half-pints of mushrooms! Haven't canned in a very long time. Would have done more but am expecting a last-minute visit from my g/daughter so I got these in and cleaned up.

I didn't have any ascorbic acid on hand (used to have it around but can't find it), the recipe said add some for "color" issues. What color will they become without out it do any of you know?


----------



## Turkeyfether

5 quarts of chicken soup from the chicken carcass. Recent turkey made turkey broth for soup. Always use the feet~ makes better flavor in turkey or chicken soup.(
Feet come out clean & outer layer strips off with butchering process in the hot water tub)


----------



## Peggy

made tomato paste and canned it. 8 quarts of tomatos made 6 half-pints of paste. I wanted to use up my canned tomatoes from 2010. now I have good homemade paste without unknown stuff in it that I cannot pronounce. I will be able to use the tomato paste in my homemade spagetti sauce.:clap:


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Are we still doing dehydration here, too??

8# of lean ground beef = 3 qt of hamburger rock


----------



## Peggy

made and Canned tomato juice with the leftover juice from the tomatoes I use to make tomato paste. nothing wasted.


----------



## starlady

Broccoli, cauliflower, and the celery I mentioned a couple of weeks ago came out of the dehydrator today. It dries very unevenly - I can't complain, as it was free (friend got it for her wedding but didn't want it) so I tend to have a few pieces on each tray that are still soggy when everything else is bone dry. I've just been putting them all together on one tray to finish drying and am making a "mixed veggies" bag with a little bit of everything 

Aldi has fresh broccoli crowns, celery, button mushrooms, baby carrots, grape tomatoes, and avocados on sale this week. Looking forward to more dehydrating, canning, and freezing!


----------



## Groene Pionier

yesterday: 27 mini Winter Fruit Compote for desserts and such










also 3x 1/2 liter jar of apple/carrot/chili chutney

today: 6x liter jars of Spicy Carrot Pickles


dehydrating the last carrots as a puree so I can make an easy soup.


----------



## Homesteader

Groene Pionier - what type of jars and lids are those? I have never seen those clips before! Well, for that matter I've never seen glass lids in real life!


----------



## Groene Pionier

this is the system we use in Europe mostly, it is from the brand Weck, you remove the clips after the cooling down. A plus is that when the food is spoiled the lids pop up and are loose on top of the jar. You know when you have a bad jar on the shelves
this is the brand: http://weckjars.com/
but like i said in another post, these jars are way more expensive then your most expensive jars.
Xant



Homesteader said:


> Groene Pionier - what type of jars and lids are those? I have never seen those clips before! Well, for that matter I've never seen glass lids in real life!


----------



## ldc

Groene P, would you post the recipe for the spicy carrot pickles when you have the time? I love pickled carrots, but mine are bland! Thank you! ldc


----------



## Becka03

We canned 7 pints of homemade BBQ Sauce Saturday


----------



## ChristieAcres

The last time I canned, a few days ago? 12 pints and 4 quarts of Pork Lard. I did all kinds of research and well, just decided to go ahead and seal them, and see how long they last. It is commonly advised you freeze or refridgerate Pork Lard, but I don't have the extra space and so went the canning route, instead.


----------



## Homesteader

Five pints of cubed potatoes. One of them didn't seal so I will be needing to use that one. I could use some ideas - the cubes are about 1/2. We won't be doing "breakfast" til the weekend again, so I need to use them for a dinner.

Last night I baked fresh sliced taters with olive oil and herb seasoning. 

I could use some ideas on how to use these canned ones, other than the obvious of mashing them up! I wasn't planning to open them for a while leaving me time to think up some ideas, but since the one didn't seal.......

Thanks for info Groene!


----------



## starlady

3 pints of grape tomatoes - dehydrated. I cut the tops off and squeezed the seeds and gel out before dehydrating because I don't like tomato seeds. I am going to store them in the freezer in a bit of olive oil and use them for pizzas and pasta - yum!

I bought 8 avocados at Aldi this weekend ($0.49 each!). Another woman was complaining because they were very underripe - I guess she wanted to make guacamole for a Super Bowl party - but I was happy because now I have a few days at least before I have to deal with them! I am going to cube and freeze them with lemon juice.

Gotta get another load of carrots in the dehydrator before I go to bed...

Homesteader - one of my favorite ways to enjoy potatoes is with chicken, chicken stock, green beans, garlic, and rosemary. I cook it all in a big pan and finish it in the oven. Since your potatoes are already cooked, you could just add them with the green beans instead of having to cook them longer.


----------



## Groene Pionier

I have an abundance of onions and i want to preserve them. Decided to make small batches of all kind of recipes I have got and see what we like best. Today I will make some onion marmalade.
Xant


----------



## HillRunner

starlady said:


> I bought 8 avocados at Aldi this weekend ($0.49 each!). Another woman was complaining because they were very underripe - I guess she wanted to make guacamole for a Super Bowl party - but I was happy because now I have a few days at least before I have to deal with them! I am going to cube and freeze them with lemon juice.


I wonder if you can can cados? I don't know how they would be cooked(pressure canned.)? Maybe it would become to dense to can? I like using just them mashed as nature's own mayonnaise!


----------



## Homesteader

Thanks starlady - that sounds delicious!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Groene Pionier said:


> I have an abundance of onions and i want to preserve them. Decided to make small batches of all kind of recipes I have got and see what we like best. Today I will make some onion marmalade.
> Xant


Have you dehydrated any, yum  That Onion Marmalade sounds tasty!


----------



## Groene Pionier

Lori, I still have some dehydrated left from last year... But that onion marmalade is so nice that I made 2 batches today! it is awsome, think roasted home made sourdough with some cheese, and this marmalade!
Xant


lorichristie said:


> Have you dehydrated any, yum  That Onion Marmalade sounds tasty!


----------



## Homesteader

Xant (Groene) I did a search to see if you had posted a recipe for the Onion Marmalade but could not find it if you did. I would love to have it - my hubby would love it I'm sure. If you don't mind? Thanks in advance!


----------



## starlady

HillRunner, everything I've read says the only way to preserve avocados is to freeze them - too much oil to dehydrate, and too dense to can. I like it in chunky guacamole (it's really more like pico de gallo with chunks of avocado) and on salad, so frozen in chunks works for me!

Ran a few trays of lemon slices through the dehydrator this week. My parents have an overactive Meyer lemon tree and so I always bring back a few grocery bags stuffed with lemons after Christmas. I've still got a whole crisper drawer full!

It looks like I'm going to do some long-term camping this summer while volunteering in a national park, so I'm really trying to step up my dehydration game. Any recipes for dehydrating "whole" meals? I've read that you can cook pasta, pour sauce on it, mix it up and dehydrate it all together - anyone tried that?


----------



## Delma Klindt

Finished dehydrating mixed vegetables this morning. Ended up with 2 quarts. Canned 3 pints of beef and beef broth, 5 pints of pork and pork broth and 8 pints of bacon ends and pieces this afternoon. Will take a break tomorrow.


----------



## starlady

Cooked a pound of pinto beans in the crock pot, then dehydrated them. About to go do the same with black beans (minus the amount I put in tonight's enchiladas ). My plan is to cook and dehydrate rice too and mix the beans, rice, some dehydrated veggies, and spices for my own quick rice-and-beans meals - for pennies on the dollar compared to the boxed versions.


----------



## Terri in WV

I have pintos in the canner now. I have 10 pints of sweet and hot dipping sauce(from BBB) cooling on the counter. I think it's going to have a little more bite to it than what I'd like, but it sure looks pretty in the jars. The other day I did 20 pints of black bean and corn salsa. I don't think it's going to last too long.

Xant, I love your jars, but your right about the price.


----------



## Faith

I canned 7 half pints of orange marmalade today. I have enough ingredients left to do about 14 pints on Monday. It was nice to be canning again.


----------



## SueMc

Canned eleven pts of pineapple and dehydrated nine trays of pineapple. They were $0.99 each at Aldi's!
Starlady, I didn't freeze any of the inexpensive avocados from Aldi's (I didn't think about it, darn it!) but we sure ate our share last week!


----------



## Country Lady

DH and I canned 18 pints chicken broth this afternoon. I love looking at those beautiful jars.


----------



## blynn

12 pints turkey/chicken stock. Whew! First run with the pressure canner about did us in! Next time it will go a lot smoother. (We hope.)


----------



## viggie

SueMc said:


> Canned eleven pts of pineapple and dehydrated nine trays of pineapple. They were $0.99 each at Aldi's!
> Starlady, I didn't freeze any of the inexpensive avocados from (I didn't think about it, darn it!) but we sure ate our share last week!


So lucky! I did 19 quarts of pineapple 2 weeks ago, but the price went up here after that.


----------



## MollysMom

At this moment my pressure canner is busy processing 6 pint jars of pinto beans.


----------



## Groene Pionier

I made some onions pickles, red cabbage pickles with apple and chai spices and creme de marrons (chestnut butter/spread). My mother had gathered the chestnuts on a camping she was staying. It is a lot of work, but very well worth it. From what was left in the cooking pan, I made a nice dessert with some whipped cream. It is sunday you see


----------



## tinknocker66

In the last week
7 qts. apple studed with cheries and raisens
7 qts. boneless chicken breast
7 qts. pinto beans with taco seasoning
7 qts. Italian tomato sauce
4 qts. Stewed tomatoes
a batch of apple cinnamon conserves
a batch of carmel apple jam


----------



## dinytcb

20 qts. tomato juice from the tomatoes I had frozen.
5 pts. zucchini pickles I got reduced.


----------



## FlaGuitarGrl

Last night I made my first ever strawberry jam. I made 12 pint jars. I'm so excited! I'm new to canning, and thrilled over the possibilities!

Excited about getting more ideas from H-T, too, on canning!


----------



## Solarmom

8 pints of corned beef , 4 pints of mixed veggies, 4 pints of green beans, 2 pints of edamame and two pints of peas....the veggies are all my experimental frozen veggie batches.
We'll see how they turn out 

Kris


----------



## viggie

Was stuck home for a snow day today and cranked out 30 pints of baby carrots


----------



## starlady

I have been behind on reporting, but here's what I've done since last check-in:

- ~6 oz. button mushrooms, sliced (dehydrated)
- half a head of celery, diced (dehydrated)
- 3 small tubs peach yogurt and 2 small tubs strawberry yogurt (dehydrated into "leather"); I'm trying to clean out my fridge and wanted to try this out anyway - it's OK but I don't think I'll be buying any yogurt specifically to dehydrate

to dehydrate:
- black beans (I wound up eating the whole batch I talked about above)
- tomato sauce (have a bunch I got for next to nothing and want to try to make tomato powder)
- carrots
- more mushrooms
- baked beans (I read a blog whose writer dehydrated Bush's vegetarian baked beans, then reconstituted them and said they tasted almost exactly like "fresh" out of the can... I want to try it out!)
- 1 more pint of grape tomatoes
- onions... been waiting for some dry-ish weather outside so that I can put the dehydrator out on the porch
- rice (white, wild, yellow)
- store-bought canned chicken

I mentioned this over on the Tightwads thread in CF, but I'm going to be camping and volunteering in a national park for 12 weeks this summer, so I'm trying to dehydrate a bunch of food to reduce storage space and make cooking easy.


----------



## prairiegirl

Everyone has been busy in the kitchen.

In the past few days I've canned 8 pints red beans, 25 pints kidney beans, 13 pints Great Northern beans, 2 quarts bean soup and 12 quarts Beef Vegetable soup.


----------



## starlady

Finished up the grape tomatoes in the dehydrator.

Ran a couple of small cans of tomato sauce and a jar of marinara through as well. I'm not thrilled with the results - it dehydrated but seems like it sort of "roasted" it a bit too as it got quite dark and smells of roasted tomatoes. I think I'll keep the rest in jars/cans.

An update on avocados. I mentioned that I bought a bunch of avocados (8, to be exact) at Aldi on sale a while back. They were very green and so I read up on ripening them. A few sites I found said it was OK to ripen them in the fridge, but most were adamant that it couldn't be done - that they wouldn't ripen at all in the cool conditions. I thought I'd do an experiment since I had so many and ripened 4 on the counter and left the other 4 in the crisper drawer of the fridge. Predictably, the counter-ripened ones turned out great and I ate one and froze the other 3 (diced with lemon juice added). I just pulled two more out of the fridge - 1 month later - and they are ripe. (Some might consider them slightly under-ripe, but I like my avocados on the firm side so they are perfect for me.) They were very slightly brownish on the inside (as compared to the 4 counter-ripened ones which were bright green), but I've gotten avocados from the store that looked worse, and they still taste great - I'm eating one and freezing the other. I'm going to leave the other two in the fridge and pull one out in a week and the other out in two weeks and see what they look like, but it seems that underripe avocados will indeed ripen in the fridge - it just takes a month or so!


----------



## viggie

Got 31 pints of green beans done today! Woot!!


----------



## starlady

vigilant, those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

So far, 39 pints of Pasta Sauce and 39 quarts of green beans! I have 90 more pounds of green beans in the fridge.


----------



## dinytcb

10 pints crushed tomatoes.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

56 quarts of dried beans.


----------



## strawberrygirl

Texasdirtdigger said:


> So far, 39 pints of Pasta Sauce and 39 quarts of green beans! I have 90 more pounds of green beans in the fridge.


WOW! I would love to have all of those green beans! Great job! :thumb:


----------



## debbiekatiesmom

in the last couple weeks:
14 quarts chicken breast
19 pints chicken breast
12 pints ground beef
2 pints roasted chicken
helped bf can up 14 quarts of elk


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

18 more quarts of dried Navy Beans......Still working on green beans.....:smack


----------



## Cindy in NY

This week have put up 14 pints of corned beef hash and have 12 pints of spicy beans in the canner (done with dried pintos).


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

14 more quarts of green beans...but, I snapped 30 lbs...Does that count??
4 quarts of dried Navy Beans.


----------



## suitcase_sally

vigilant20 said:


> Got 31 pints of green beans done today! Woot!!


Where're ya'll getting green beans this time of year? I can understand having them in Florida, but Washington?

I put up 7 pints of corned beef a few days ago.


----------



## starlady

Dehydrated another pound of frozen green beans and 4 cups of sliced squash (yellow and zucchini). Working on rice now - got a batch of brown-and-wild rice blend (cooked) in the dehydrator now and a batch of saffron rice in the rice cooker to be dehydrated.


----------



## Solarmom

6 pints of ham and 8 half pints of corned beef


----------



## blynn

Seven pints of pickled asparagus! I missed making pickles, love that briney smell.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

The Rio Grande Valley. Far, Far south Texas, is where my green beans are from.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

14 more quarts today. Still snapping........


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Taaadah!!!! I finished the last 28 quarts of green beans. ALso did 6 half pints for my MIL, Unloaded the dehydrator, and relaoded all 10 trays!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

31 half pints and 3 pints of Peach Syrup!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

mmmmmmmmmmmm peach surup!
Still dehydrating today.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

28 quarts green beans and dehydrators runnung full blast.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

28 more quarts of green beans. Dehydrator still running full blast!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

14pts pepper jelly.


----------



## campfiregirl

Last week, 14 quarts of asparagus. I tried saving the "middles" of the spears that were too long, but not woody, and canned those as well. They kind of looked like green beans in the jar! Anyway... yuck. Sure, in a SHTF scenario we'd be thankful for them, so I'm not going to throw them out, and we COULD open the nice spears and mix them in with them, but they're nothing to get excited about. 

Last night I canned 7 pints of shredded pork roast. I got a good deal the other day, so I made a big crock pot FULL of pork and canned the leftovers for future DH lunch - open a jar & instant pulled pork sandwhich or easy pulled pork tacos!


----------



## campfiregirl

Texasdirtdigger said:


> 28 quarts green beans and dehydrators runnung full blast.


I'm looking out my window at snow-capped mountains. Where are you getting green beans good and cheap enough to can this time of year? Please educate us in the NW. 

Whoops! I didn't read up far enough - I see where you got them!


----------



## PixieLou

campfiregirl said:


> Last week, 14 quarts of asparagus. I tried saving the "middles" of the spears that were too long, but not woody, and canned those as well. They kind of looked like green beans in the jar! Anyway... yuck. Sure, in a SHTF scenario we'd be thankful for them, so I'm not going to throw them out, and we COULD open the nice spears and mix them in with them, but they're nothing to get excited about.


You could always use them to make cream of asparagus soup.


----------



## starlady

Dehydrated: 
- saffron rice
- parsley (from the garden... mild winter + 7 plants means it grows way faster than I can use it up!)

Canned:
- Bought a big jar of salsa on sale and recanned it into half-pints. Added a couple of cut-up jalapenos for extra heat, and added some white vinegar to bring up the acidity to compensate for the peppers.

To dehydrate:
- (more) carrots
- baked beans 
- onions
- white rice
- store-bought canned chicken
- cooked ground turkey


----------



## campfiregirl

PixieLou said:


> You could always use them to make cream of asparagus soup.


 Wonderful idea, thank you!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

7 quarts of Doggie Delight!

Both Excalibers running.


----------



## Jan in CO

Starlady, please share how you do the baked beans? And rice, do you cook it completely, then cool and dehydrate? How to use afterwards? I haven't dehydrated pre-made meal items, so would like to learn.


----------



## Delma Klindt

Put away 32 pints of pork loin chops from yesterday. Have 1 dehydrator full of mixed veggies and another full of baby carrots. They should be finished by morning.


----------



## starlady

Jan, I haven't tried the baked beans yet, but I read on a backpacking blog that Bush's baked beans both dehydrate and rehydrate very well, so I'm going to give it a try! I'll definitely report back with results.

For rice, I do cook it fully, then dehydrate it on fruit leather trays or parchment paper. Just add boiling water to rehydrate. You're basically making "minute" rice. The texture is different than fresh-cooked - a bit softer/mushier but it's not bad. I don't really enjoy rice on its own as a side dish, but I use it in casseroles/soups/etc so the texture doesn't matter quite as much to me.

In the dehydrator:
- zucchini slices - half plain and half seasoned for "chips" - trying to get more veggies into my diet, so I hope I like them.
- chopped frozen onions - I've read that doing these in the house will stink up the place, so I'm only doing one tray at a time because I can't put the dehydrator outside without the neighborhood strays getting into it - so we'll see how the house smells in the morning!


----------



## Horseyrider

Chicken's in the canner, and I just turned it off. Sure feels sweet.


----------



## Peggy

just finished canning the last of the grapefruit. this is the first can that I have canned grapefruit. peeled the grapefruit over a bowl to catch the juice and ended up with one pint of grapefruit juice. rest of the peeling, seeds and waste went into the compost bin.


----------



## fffarmergirl

We're trying to empty out our freezers in preparation for the coming season. We'll be canning up a lot of chicken and tomatoes, starting today.


----------



## starlady

Well, I was prepared for the dehydrating onions to stink. They did smell, but like cooking onions which I like the smell of, so it wasn't bad.

But wow... the cooked ground turkey (for turkey "hamburger rocks") stinks to high heaven! My house smells like a dog food factory, ugh! And I've got another batch in the fridge ready to go in the dehydrator, so many more hours of this...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

28 quarts + 2 pints of dried Blackeyed peas. 2 dehydrators full of onions.......My house smells like a Southern Style restaurant!


----------



## SueMc

Five half-pints violet jelly. I figure that is 2+ cups of flowers that won't set seed!! 
Pretty too.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Oh shoot! I'd just love to have enough Violets to make jelly! WAH!!!!


----------



## SueMc

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Oh shoot! I'd just love to have enough Violets to make jelly! WAH!!!!


I guarantee that once you get them started you'll never be without!!


----------



## wottahuzzee

7 half pints and 3 pints of mandarin oranges 

in the canner right now, 7 quarts of leg/thigh quarters for the doggies 

have cabbage to dehydrate but I think that will wait until tomorrow or maybe later tonight


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

My geese won't leave my violets alone. They love to eat them.

14 more quarts of blackeyes. Blanched and vac-packed 5 dzn ears of sweet corn..


----------



## julieq

14 quarts turkey and turkey stock.


----------



## Gardencrazy

11 jars of peppers - jalapeÃ±os, mixed hot, and pepparocini. Going to dehydrate some anchos to start as a base for chili powder. Hope the peppers keep coming in like this all summer!


----------



## julieq

Gardencrazy said:


> 11 jars of peppers - jalapeÃ±os, mixed hot, and pepparocini. Going to dehydrate some anchos to start as a base for chili powder. Hope the peppers keep coming in like this all summer!


I had to check where you were from! My peppers are knee high to a grasshopper and no way I can even set any out until weather permits in May or June. Can't even imagine having a long growing season like you do! :clap:


----------



## Gardencrazy

Our seasons are actually backwards. Summer is the slow time but I will grow heat loving items like tomato, peppers, and a little okra for the fun of it. My main growing season starts in October.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

25lbs of Onions in dehydrator.


----------



## HillRunner

Got my first canner today a presto 23 quart! Hoping to be on this thread more now!


----------



## blu_redneck

Congrats on the new canner HillRunner! Been busy, busy, busy here this week. Gleaned some turnips, turnip greens, mustard, and collards at a church garden in a town where I pay some bills. Also put up some Red Bud Blossum jelly. Along with the wild greens mix(dock, wild lettuce, thistle, lambs quarters, and plantain) and polk salad I've added 38 pints of goodies to my larder! Yahoooooooooooooooooooo! ;^)


----------



## a'ightthen

5 Pints of Strawberry Jam


----------



## froebeli

seven pints of dilled/cayenned asparagus


----------



## AmberLBowers

put a gallon jar of "kraut to be" on the counter to "work" yesterday. I know its not canned yet but it is in a jar and I am so excited. We add onion, garlic, and shredded carrot to the regular cabbage and salt. It is soooo sour and yummy when it's done!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Canning season has finally begun, here. Been a good morning so far...got 7 qt and 20 pt of carrots done and now have 9 pt of rhubarb off at "caner camp". Kids want a rhubarb pie for tonight...so back to the garden I go.


----------



## strawberrygirl

32 pints plus 2 quarts of homemade sauerkraut. It was my first attempt at making sauerkraut, and it's not bad.


----------



## catzkids

18 pints of salsa


----------



## Peggy

canned first batch of Strawberry jam. plan on making 2 more batches to kept the DH happy. then making 1 batch of strawberry Jelly for the DD. Am going to make 1 gallon strawberry wine again this year.
And freezing some strawberries to put in homemade yougart.


----------



## wally

So far we have sent 15 broilers to the freezer and have been canning pickled beets, canned green beens on saturday. Today we canned 8 quarts of apricots.


----------



## jamala

Today we did 125 pints of cream corn, didn't can it but froze it. Tomorrow we will do around 100 more pints. Today we put up 50 ears for on the cob cooking and tomorrow will be around 150 on the cob going into the freezer.


----------



## froebeli

Didn't can any more asparagus after the 15 pints I pickled, but here's the 4 lbs I froze today and then I pureed the stems and made 4 qts of pureed asparagus stock for soup too.


----------



## Jan in CO

Six quarts of pears, compliments of our friend the veggie vendor who gives us his seconds, seven quarts of grapefruit, cooked and put in the dehydrator a box of small new potatoes, two cases of blackberries frozen for later. Mom shucked a box of corn which is probably a bit old to be great for canning/freezing, so will dry it for the chickens.


----------



## julieq

Canned eighteen pints of black beans that were aging in my pantry.


----------



## jamala

12 quarts stewed tomatoes


----------



## Feisty Farm

So far I have:

7 pints of pineapple chunks in light syrup
2 pints of blueberry syrup 
16 1/2 pints of strawberry jam (frozen berries from last year)
16 1/2 pints of blackberry jelly (frozen berries from last year)

In the works:

Stawberry Peach Jam
Blackberry Peach Jame
Orange thai chili marmalade 

These will be in the pantry by the weekend!


----------



## mekasmom

A couple of gallons of Milk this morning.
I also have some left over veggie soup to can later tonight when it cools down along with a few jars whatever ham and potatoes are left over from supper tonight. You have to can either early morning or late night when it is so hot.


----------



## a'ightthen

Looking forward to canning some asparagus next year ... seem to have eaten all of ours this year but have another bed coming into production next year 

Added 21 qts of green beans last night.










Will do more beans tomorrow as well as add a chunk of squash to the freezer.

Maters have started coming in and 1rst patch of corn is darn close. Carrots and taters are at will now and waiting on the onions to get a bit bigger for stew.


----------



## danielsumner

My first post in this thread, it quite exciting. Let's see. Put up six quart bags of pole beans, dehydrated 20 bell peppers (ended up with a zip lock baggie full, thought it was kinda funny). Dehydrator full of yellow squash and zucchini at the moment.

Daniel


----------



## mekasmom

21q of chicken
another gallon of milk


----------



## froebeli

Canned 7 quarts of beef broth and froze about 4 lbs of cooked beef from some soup bones getting old in the freezer.


----------



## tprice

7 more quarts of potatoes. Good year thus far.


----------



## Caren

7 quarts chicken stock


----------



## Bambitski

Peggy said:


> canned first batch of Strawberry jam. plan on making 2 more batches to kept the DH happy. then making 1 batch of strawberry Jelly for the DD. Am going to make 1 gallon strawberry wine again this year.
> And freezing some strawberries to put in homemade yougart.


could you please share the strawberry wine recipe? I have some left from doing 17 pints of jelly, and this sounds like a good idea for momma. LOL


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Hi! First time poster, long-time lurker.... I did 2 qt butternut squash yesterday and 4 pints of green beans today!


----------



## happyfarmrswife

Did 22 pints of peaches and 10 pints of peach jelly this week.


----------



## Feisty Farm

6 quarts of goats milk
9 1/2 pints of cayenne citrus marmalade (oranges, grapefruit and lemons- had some fruit that was going to go bad, so through it in a pot with my standard marmalade recipe...added a couple teaspoons of cayenne pepper flakes I made last year....yum!)

zucchini in the dehydrator as well as 12 lbs frozen in slices and shredded. I will be working on zucchini jam this afternoon.

Yellow summer squash in the dehydrator as well as 6 lbs frozen in slices.

I picked up an 11 lb box of asparagus at the flea market/farmers market for $6. So I froze those in 1 lb bags. I am hoping they have more next week. I will be getting several more boxes!


----------



## Jeepgirl86

11 qt of sliced peaches. Whew! I hate peeling peaches, but so glad it's done, they look so pretty there on the counter.


----------



## Karenrbw

Just pulled the last batch of chicken soup out of the pressure canner. 21 quart of soup and 9 pints of chicken stock today.

On the list for tomorrow? Dehydrating onions.


----------



## Solarmom

22 pints of tomato juice.... I LOVe tomato season in Florida!


Kris


----------



## mekasmom

9 pt milk


----------



## Gladrags

I've got strawberry jam not jelling on the counter as we speak.


----------



## mekasmom

9pnt banana mash


----------



## julieq

Seven quarts turkey and broth in the pressure cooker right now.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Canned 6 pints of green beans yesterday. Looking so good on the shelf!


----------



## SusanNC

Canned 21 quarts of green beans....about that many more to do tomorrow.


----------



## cc

OK Ladies, y'all are doing a lot more than I am but a friend brought me a "small" box of green beans yesterday so I figured it wouldn't take that long to do up a canner of pints. Well, duh, at 3:30 this morning I got the 2nd canner full emptied. 9 pints and 5 quarts. Not bad for "just a little mess of beans"!!!!!!! Besides, they were free except for giving up a nights sleep.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Put up a batch of Strawberry Daiquiri Jam.


----------



## Terri in WV

I'm canning up the last of the chicken that I got a good deal on. I have got to find a seal for my other canner, having just one is a pain.


----------



## danielsumner

Diced up about 2 dozen yellow green and red bell peppers for the freezer. Also did about 8 pints of refrigerator pickles and put up 4 quart bags of zucchini.


----------



## gator69

I just finish canning 14 pints of strawberries.


----------



## TripleD

I know its what you canned today but I did can 56 quarts over the weekend. I got to start again 2moro !


----------



## hippygirl

14 quarts of green beans and 6 quarts of squash (freezer). I also be putting up some pepperoncini after supper tonight, but I won't know how many pints until it's done.

Gotta pick green beans again tomorrow (around DAWN...gonna be too hot for anything much later) as well as PHPs and tomatoes.

Gives me something to do INSIDE during the next few days...you know, where the AC is running full blast?


----------



## danielsumner

Two quarts zucchini, one quart yellow squash, one quart green beans and a pint of tomato juice from cherry tomatoes. All for the freezer.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

7 pints of Cherry-Limeade.


----------



## Sarah J

20 quarts and 2 pints peaches!!!


----------



## julieq

25 pints DH's chili con carne.


----------



## wanda1950

14 quarts, 18 pints green beans--I am pooped!


----------



## wanda1950

beans--14 quarts, lime pickles 7 quarts, 1 pint


----------



## julieq

12 quarts chicken veggie soup.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

7 pints green beans, 2 of which didn't seal. grrr. I'll reprocess tomorrow.


----------



## Feisty Farm

9 pints and 5 quarts of hot dill pickles, 7 quarts of green beans and still have 30 more quarts of green beans to go! I can't believe with a drought, the beans are doing so well!

I am also putting onions in the dehydrator!


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Reprocessed the green beans...and canned 10 qt of sliced pears in syrup. I'm bout ready for a nap. Tomorrow I start tomato sauce and diced tomatoes...will be a full day of canning.


----------



## jbowyer01

14 quarts of spaghetti sauce and 9 quarts of salsa. I still have about sixty tomato's to go. I'm exhausted!


----------



## rancher1913

Totals for this last week: 36 half-pints of apricot jam, 12 pints apricots, 5 pints banana peppers, 6 halfpints of chokecherry jelly.


----------



## wanda1950

6 quarts lime pickles, 9 pints green beans, 6 quarts green beans


----------



## Ohio dreamer

7 pts of sweet pickle spears. That all I had energy for after surgery yesterday.....had had planned to do more  Also froze and pitted (okay, kids did most of it) 6# of cherries.

Dilly beans and lots of meals in a jar planned for the next few days.


----------



## kimberlyg

6 pints of blueberry jam.


----------



## Feisty Farm

21 more qyarts of green beans, 10 pints of dilly beans, 6 half pints chocolate sauce.

Tomorrow: baked beans, BBQ sauce.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Got busy early today:
7 qt Beanies and Weenies
7 qt Green Beans
20 pt Sloppy Joes
9 pt Swiss Steak


----------



## mekasmom

baked beans with hotdogs
corn in pints
bananas for banana bread


----------



## Packedready

34 quarts and 18 pints of potatoes - 80 lbs of potatoes $3.92 potatoes and $4.33 seals a total of $8.25 or .19 per quart.

42 pints of tomatoes at .25 per lb 42 lbs or $10.50 plus $3.50 seals .33 per pint. 

I have been busy and am very tired.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

WOW, great prices Packedready! I'd love to find a deal like that. Here 50# of potatoes is about $15 (if they have any)


----------



## GrannyG

6 pints of canned okra, 10 trays of dehydrated corn and okra....


----------



## julieq

8 half pints and 7 pints of strawberry jam.


----------



## julieq

14 pints of mixed berry jam. 

I've been using my new Tattler lids for the first time. Only had one failure to seal with the strawberry jam yesterday. Today I didn't get a lid on tight enough (hard to judge sometimes) and the entire lid and ring came off in the water bath. Yep, lots of floating berries in my canner! 

Over all I'm hooked on the Tattlers and plan on buying more. Just need to get used to the new routine of not totally tightening the lids before canning, then tightening after canning while they're hot (I tend to burn my fingers a bit). I've been canning for so many years that it's going to take awhile for these new procedures to become familiar.


----------



## wanda1950

10 quarts purple hull peas frozen--been shelling off & on since last night.


----------



## a'ightthen

wanda1950 said:


> 10 quarts purple hull peas frozen--been shelling off & on since last night.


These are the BEST! An electric sheller makes it much better


----------



## rancher1913

3 pts apricot syrup, 3 pts banana peppers, 5 pts half-pansy pickles (bread and butter jalapenos with half the seeds removed)


----------



## froebeli

Six half pints and two pints of wild red raspberry jam...


----------



## wanda1950

a'ightthen said:


> These are the BEST! An electric sheller makes it much better


Someone we know has one--gonna try to borrow it for the next batch. My hands are swollen today!! But they're so good. Took some cooked to our neighbor who had surgery & he was so happy--said he ate every one & drank the "juice".


----------



## kimmom2five

Today I am makind Zesty Peach BBQ sauce from the Ball big book. Saturday I started 10 lbs of dill pickles fermenting.
Since I haven't posted anything yet this year, I have also frozen 10 lbs of asparagus, 17 lbs of strawberries, 40 lbs of blueberries, 25 lbs of sour cherries, 3 bushels of corn and 20 homemade eggrolls(From the one big cabbage out of my garden). I actually made 3 dozen eggrolls but everyone thought they were really good!


----------



## akaRach

14 pints green beans. Either roma II or soldier baking beans!


----------



## a'ightthen

wanda1950 said:


> Someone we know has one--gonna try to borrow it for the next batch. My hands are swollen today!! But they're so good. Took some cooked to our neighbor who had surgery & he was so happy--said he ate every one & drank the "juice".


 And your fingers may still be dyed a bit purple  An EXCELLENT neighborly thang to do!

Finishing off some here for supper.










Added a bit more salsa today ... that's good stuff too


----------



## wanda1950

a'ightthen said:


> And your fingers may still be dyed a bit purple  An EXCELLENT neighborly thang to do!
> 
> Finishing off some here for supper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a bit more salsa today ... that's good stuff too


Oh, everything looks so good. Some cornbread & peas with a tomato & an onion is one of my favorite meals. Makes me wonder if some peas would be good with a few spoons of salsa on top.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Last night I was too pooped to post, so here is yesterdays fixins.

16 half-pints apricot jam
5 half-pints apricot juice
8 pints raspberry pie filling
6 pints raspberry-lemonade concentrate


----------



## wanda1950

More peas--3 quarts & about 4 pints peppers chopped & frozen.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

More tomato sauce yesterday...slow process but making it as the tomatoes ripen so I don't get overwhelmed. Getting ready to start making diced tomatoes from the rest.


----------



## wanda1950

8 pints cherry preserves, 4 pints banana pepper rings


----------



## froebeli

Just put 3 heads of cabbage in the dehydrator, and have 13 lbs of venison marinating for corned venison. Also just started 8 lbs of venison marinating for jerky... the dehydrator and crock pot will be running full ahead for the next few days.


----------



## Feisty Farm

7 qts of red potatoes today and 14 more tomorrow. Also starting jar packd kraut Saturday.


----------



## a'ightthen

Feisty Farm said:


> 7 qts of red potatoes today and 14 more tomorrow. Also starting jar packd kraut Saturday.


 How did ya do the taters? I've seen where they should be soaked in ascorbic acid and also where they just need to be cooled ( BBB) to prevent discoloring. Honestly don't see how it matters as they WILL become stew and absorb the color.

The plan was beef stew but the wife has now decided ( informed/dictated ... however ya want to read it) that she does not want onions in it as some of the offspring do not like them .... ARRRGHHHH!

Dug taters today. pulled carrots ... was planning on pulling onions in the morn ( still will lol) but may now have to do separately and combine later. Onions can dry but dag nab it, got to make accommodations tonight


----------



## blynn

I canned six pints of dilly beans today. Also frozen four sandwich baggies of diced zucchini. Have bell peppers and corn in the fridge for freezing later today.


----------



## Bluesgal

It was supposed to be 7 quarts of tomatoe sauce... instead it was only 3.. 4.. count em.. 4 of them failed. 

All the lids used came from a new box of lids.... can't figure out if it was me, the lids or both... :-(


----------



## julieq

Battling a stomach virus today, so I was pleased to get seven quarts of chicken and broth canned this afternoon.


----------



## wanda1950

4 quarts peas frozen--think that about ends them!!


----------



## SusanNC

Friday & Saturday
3 pts Monkey Butter
4 pts Cole Slaw
4 pts Cinnamon Apples
9 pts Taco Soup


----------



## a'ightthen

Added 11 pints and 2 half pints of salsa










9 pints of carrots










and 7 qts of Yukon Gold taters today.










Also fixed enough carrots and taters for a chicken pot pie tomorrow and shelled more peas.


----------



## julieq

Wow! Good for you! Love those photos.


----------



## akaRach

More beans! I can hardly stand for picking, then snappin these beans!

13 pints yellow, one failed to seal
14 more pints green.

40 total? My goal is at least 52.


----------



## catzkids

8 pints tomato juice
6 pints carrots and potatoes
6 pints of pork n beans


----------



## Riverdale

So far this weekend

21 quarts of potatoes
18 pints of blueberries
9 pints of blackberry jelly


----------



## SueMc

14 pts pickled beets and onions and 2 pts pickled baby beets. I love the color.
I'm about to get back to the boxes and buckets of tomatoes. The beets were an unexpected gift that had to be dealt with.
I can't keep up with the tomatoes. I WAS complaining about all the blossom end rot that I've had in the romas (almost exclusively). I'm not missing them so much now. I swear the chickens are turning their beaks up when I bring a bucket of tomatoes to them!


----------



## wanda1950

5 quarts dill pickles, 2 pints peppers frozen, new batch of lime pickles in to soak--just discovered that the corn is almost ready. Yikes!!


----------



## Packedready

16 lbs of strawberries in the freezer. Every week they are .48 lb with a limit of 4


----------



## mom2hancjhe

I just got a pressure canner :clap:

I haven't used it yet.

I did prepare 4 gallon size bags of corn for the freezer, 5 quart size bags of squash, 1 canned jar of pickled peppers in the fridge for eating now, 2 quarts of bread and butter pickles, 1 quart of diced tomatoes and 9 quarts of dill pickles. 

Hoping to get some produce from some local farmers to put up more.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Two more pints of tomato sauce...slowly but surely the shelves are getting filled. lol Put about a half pound of green beans in the freezer, when I get enough I'll thaw cut up and pressure can. Going to raid the freezer and pressure can some more venison. Relying too much on the freezer.  Never a good thing to do.


----------



## BiggDogg

Just got done canning 34 pints of sliced peaches. Which is almost a bushel.
Never should have started at 6:00 in the evening. its now midnight and i just put the last batch in the water bath. God i never thought i would get done.


----------



## akaRach

Yesterday did another 7 pints yellow beans. And two quarts zany zuc pickles.

Picked more green beans today, will can em up tomorrow. I really need more sturdy shelves!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

12 qt green beans
5 1/2 pints and 1 pint of strawberry jam

have a fridge FULL of cucumbers....need to make relish, but I'm sick again! Been a rough summer.


----------



## wanda1950

5 quarts, 1 pint lime pickles. These are the ones we call Christmas pickles. Peel big cukes, remove seeds & cut in spears. Make just like regular but use red or green food color in the vinegar solution. They are very pretty & jewellike & would make good gifts for the holidays.


----------



## imthedude

7 quarts of green beans last night. i'm sick of beans. one more batch, and then i'm giving the rest away except for what we eat fresh.


----------



## nandmsmom

I did 12 pints of bread and butter pickles and 9 pints of salsa. I need more salsa!


----------



## blynn

In the last few days.. 
four and a half 8 oz jars of pickled garlic. 
one quart of fridge pickles. 
some herbs finished drying today, so I have little jars of dried thyme, oregano, summer savory and marjoram now. 
Froze four sandwich bags of chopped zucchini, and 3 of green bell pepper. 

I read what you all are doing and it puts me to shame!


----------



## mekasmom

I am just finishing up 14q tomatoes. It is too hot to can all day, so I just run through a batch at night before bed. Slow and steady wins the race, I guess.


----------



## SueMc

Seven qts tomatoes and a alot left to process. Six pints zucchini relish. I am always amazed at how much food (and time) it takes for so few jars! Imthedude, I wish we had the beans to be sick of!


----------



## romysbaskets

Well all I could can this past week was 12 jars of Currant Jelly. They are so pretty and taste delicious. I will have one more batch of those and then onto Raspberry Jam next. My green beans are not near producing...had to plant them three times. I will be hopefully loaded with Blackberries and Apples soon. It is wonderful to read all that others are canning! Does freezing Crab count? LOL We would rather freeze it then can it. 

Take a bow everyone! This is a great thread to see how other parts of the country are doing with their canning efforts!


----------



## Jeepgirl86

More tomato sauce...time to do diced now. Slowly getting green beans, but the heat has been hard on them, hoping to get more soon. Going to freeze the rest of the yellow squash I get, if I can get them before the bugs!


----------



## Karenrbw

The kids and I canned 27 pints of peaches, 7 quarts of tomatoes, and 7 quarts of ham/vegetable soup today. We went out at 8:00 tonight when the temperature finally dropped below 100 degrees and watered the cucumbers, canteloupe, and watermelon and did a little weeding.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

5 more pints of tomato sauce. I let it really thicken up this time (oops, left the burner on)! Time to get some banana chips drying.


----------



## wanda1950

Corn is in!!! Froze six 1 & 1/2 pint containers of cream corn & 2 gallon bags of corn on the cob. The drought hit it but it still has made fairly well--lots of small or incomplete ears. More to come tomorrow.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Sure wish I could get corn to grow here (not enough sunlight -- too many trees)...in the store and at the farmer's market it is 50 cents an ear!!!


----------



## wanda1950

5 pint & a half containers of corn frozen today--have another pile in the floor & more in the garden. Tomatoes tomorrow, too!!!


----------



## DryHeat

Gobs of cherries. Half a dozen dehydrator trays full of pitted ones drying, couple of trays finished. Planning to vacuum (FoodSaver) seal then freeze them mostly, maybe just refrigerate some smaller bags after dehydrating, maybe freeze some pitted w/o drying. Any warnings on any of those approaches that haven't worked out very well?

"Sprouts" chain, here at least, has them on sale this week, no limit, $1 a pound. Quality is fine. Haven't seen them earlier under $2 and even "sales" $3 or so with $4-5 regular price. From all the reports of shortages and crop failures, this would seem to be the time to stock up and preserve these.

Had DW sample a few partially dried and she was impressed with flavor. Then she scurried out to the side porch to munch a few more. It was low light, early evening, and I realized I'd better give her the heads-up from the door, "Watch out on that top tray, those are habanero peppers there." I *said* it, the words were out, but she still tossed one, cut in half with seeds and pulp nicely exposed, right into her mouth. Maybe it was two of them. I didn't count how many she spat out. Didn't say a word until a couple of minutes of rinsing with water followed by milk, then it was a fixed-pupil staring forward "That *hurts*."


----------



## wanda1950

More corn!!! Tiny drought ears are so fiddly--driving me crazy & there's no way to scrape them off.

But they will eat just as good so I'm thankful--remember Mama scraping together every last thing to can & freeze so we had abundant food in winter & until the next garden came in.


----------



## Mesa Goat Man

14qts whole kernel corn. 7pts Pickled Okra.


----------



## julieq

Did a test drive of pickled mangel beets, just to see how they turn out, six pints. It's our first year for growing them, so wanted to see if they were OK for canning and human consumption.

Froze about three pounds of broccoli florets. Filled the dehydrator with sliced red bell peppers.


----------



## imthedude

6 qts of beans and 10 pints of carrots


----------



## Elizabeth

I feel like I'm late to the party, lol.

Did our first batch of canning today. We got two 18 pound boxes of cherries this morning.

We made 4 pints and 15 half pints of the Dutch Cherry Sauce from the BBB. 
Froze several bags of cherries and have one box left to do tomorrow. Those will probably go in the freezer as well.


----------



## wanda1950

14 quarts tomato juice.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

28 quarts of peaches yesterday and 28 quarts of dill pickles the day before, and 28 quarts of pickles the day before, and the two days before, 56 quarts of peaches, ugg.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Made fruit leather from some strawberries in the freezer, dehydrated some bananas that were going bad over the weekend and threw some onions in the dehydrator this morning...can't put it outside so the house will just have to smell like onions, oh well, there are worse smells! lol


----------



## imthedude

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> 28 quarts of peaches yesterday and 28 quarts of dill pickles the day before, and 28 quarts of pickles the day before, and the two days before, 56 quarts of peaches, ugg.


dayum! nice work.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Thanks! I can't take all the credit. My parents are visiting, so my stepmom has been helping. I run two canners at once so I can do 14 jars at a time. One batch in the morning, and one in the evening.


----------



## Sarah J

Yesterday I canned up 12 half-pints of chicken, plus a quart and a pint of the broth. Then I filled my dehydrator with mushrooms, green peppers, celery, and squash. I also filled my still-air dehydrator with red pepper rings.


----------



## emdeengee

Yesterday I made Fireweed Jelly. Got 12 small jars.

In just a couple of weeks we will be collecting soapberries and making some homemade cleaning products.

And then we will be going after the highbush and lowbush cranberries. Last year there were too many bears hanging around the area where we collect so we did not get as much as in previous years. I use them to make a cranberry relish.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

fireweed? soapberries?


----------



## SueMc

20 qts tomato juice, 14 qts tomatoes. The chickens will barely look at the tomato leftovers when I throw them in the pasture.
I did catch one of the mules eating culled tomatoes. He seems to prefer Cherokee Purple.


----------



## cmd1965

10 pints of tomato sauce canned and 5 lbs potatoes in the dehydrator.


----------



## blynn

5 half pints pickled zucchini. 
Froze two baggies of zucchini also.


----------



## Vickie44

Apricot Jam, Peach cordials , Carrots, stringbeans , wild raspberry vinegar . Been a good week .


----------



## akaRach

Yesterday I did...

14 pints yellow beans (the rest can stay out there to dry for seed)
8 half pints zucchini relish
7 quarts dill pickles

Today I ran some fresh tomatoes thru the strainer and made some chilli, but I think I'm going to end up eating that for supper and freezing instead of canning, and hubby can take that on his road trips.


----------



## netskyblue

I got 3 pints of cubed roast beef and 4 pints of beef stock, plus 6 4oz jars of cantaloupe vanilla jam. I have another round of stock to do tomorrow, since my canner only holds 7 pints, and I have more stock than that!

The cantaloupe jam might not set up right...it may end up being cantaloupe vanilla sauce.


----------



## timhar47

10 Quarts + 1 Pint Tomato 'Juice' from the Victorio Steamer - tommorrow the sauce part.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Yesterday 9 pints diced tomatoes and 1 pint sauce...I think I'll PC venison today to make some space in the freezer.


----------



## imthedude

5 q dill pickles
4 q tomatoes


----------



## shannsmom

Yesterday: 15 pints of green beans and 4 quarts of chicken stock.


----------



## wanda1950

Yesterday 14 pints tomato sauce, Today 7 quarts veg juice, last of the cukes to work up--got a batch in soaking.


----------



## tlrnnp67

12 pints of vegetable beef soup
4 pints of black-eyed peas
6 pints of salsa


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Yesterday 3 pt venison, 4 pt diced tomatoes, 6 pt green beans.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Nothing today. But I have 6 cases of tomato's to work on tomorrow!


----------



## julieq

I didn't can anything either but I'm SO proud! DD borrowed my pressure canner yesterday and, yep, she actually pressure canned green beans today! She'd only ventured into water bath canning before, so I'm absolutely thrilled!  Continuing in her family heritage!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

36 Quarts of Tomato's. 25 pints of Salsa, 2 pints of tomato juice. TA DAH!!


----------



## rancher1913

Canned 41 jars with my canning CSA lady - salsa, tomatoes, and apple butter. Later DH and I canned up 26 half gallons of fresh cider. Today 10 quarts of bread and butters with jalapenos and 2 pints of banana peppers.

it's been a LONG weekend (we also pressed the cider yesterday)

Moldy


----------



## a'ightthen

Shah dang folks ... ya'll been busy!

What ya trying to do? Turn grocery stores into canning supply stores? LOL

And passing it on down to the next generation?

FANTASTIC!!!

We've been playing with peas, tearing out and replanting.


----------



## danielsumner

Four pints of banana peppers and two pints of habanero peppers.


----------



## shannsmom

Yesterday, 5 pints of nacho cheese sauce. That was so easy! After burning myself 3 times on the pressure canner and spending a whole day with the danged thing earlier in the week, I could hardly bear the thought of canning anything else (and only had 3 spare hours yesterday), but that was a piece of cake! I used the Jackie Clay instructions. Just got her book and am now back in the mood to put _everything_ in a jar...anything small better not sit still around here, lol!


----------



## julieq

By way of admitting failure, I didn't can anything today. I dumped a dozen pint jars of pickled cabbage and gave it to the chickens. We absolutely hated it! 

Then we shredded two huge cabbage and salted them. Hopefully we can do better with the next batch of sauerkraut, which won't include pickling spices!


----------



## Nimrod

Learning to can. Did 5 quarts and 10 pints of peaches (one lug) today. Don't know if they sealed, they are still too hot. It took 4 hours. By the time all was said and done I could probably have bought canned peaches for less. Why am I doing this again?

I think I will stick to stuff I can grow. 

I did learn that you can't have too many waterbath canners.


----------



## Bambitski

In the last 6 days I have canned 25 quarts of carrots, 5 quarts of apple pie filling, 11 pints of peach preserves, 3 quarts of peach pie filling, 14 quarts of apple sauce, 7 quarts and 1 pint of tomatoes, 3 quarts of stewed tomatoes, 5 quarts of chicken soup, and 4 pints of cherries. Didn't seem like too much till I typed it out. LOL I also have quite a bit of apples slow cooking in the roaster for more applesauce. The kids love homemade better than store. And the apples are free from my husbands grandmothers yard.


----------



## Guest

Bambitski said:


> In the last 6 days I have canned 25 quarts of carrots, 5 quarts of apple pie filling, 11 pints of peach preserves, 3 quarts of peach pie filling, 14 quarts of apple sauce, 7 quarts and 1 pint of tomatoes, 3 quarts of stewed tomatoes, 5 quarts of chicken soup, and 4 pints of cherries. Didn't seem like too much till I typed it out. LOL I also have quite a bit of apples slow cooking in the roaster for more applesauce. The kids love homemade better than store. And the apples are free from my husbands grandmothers yard.





Could you please help a newbie at canning... I would love your recipe for apple & peach pie filling..as well as your chicken soup recipe..Thanks :bouncy::spinsmiley:


----------



## Soupmaker

Just shut the canner off with 13 pints of chicken and vegtable stock in it.


----------



## blynn

Yesterday I did four pints, and 14 half pints of sauerkraut. Also three more pints in the fridge, my husband requested that I just put some in sterile jars for him to eat fresh. 
Did four pints of dill pickles, too. My cucumbers aren't producing worth a darn this year.


----------



## Chris.

well I got 26lbs of pickler cukes for 10 bucks in upstate new york on vacation, so I had to make pickles. Did 39 pints yesterday, and 6 pints the night before. First time ever canning solo, and being the one doing all the work. 

My 6'4 350 lb frame is not meant to be standing over a stove/counter all day either. These pickles better be worth it.


----------



## catzkids

10 pints of salsa and a jam/jelly made with pineapple, oranges, and mangos...its either gonna be really good or really bad, waiting on my taste testers to see what they think.


----------



## julieq

9 pints of sauerkraut, southern type with sugar in it. Hopefully we'll like this one!


----------



## DW

yesterday 28 pts of peaches w/left over in the freezer. Today peach jelly from skins...5- 1/2 pts. I think I have all my jams & jellies done for xmas!


----------



## Feisty Farm

9 1/2 half pints of concord grape jelly, 10 1/2 half pints of watermelon jelly, 3 quarts of cherry tomato sauce yesterday.

Today, I am working on pickles and red raspberry jelly.


----------



## didaho

8 Pints of plum jelly, 8 pints raspberry jam, 14 pints of corn, 6 pints of pineapple jam. I also dehydrated green peppers and parsley.


----------



## netskyblue

Yesterday I put up a few more pints of potatoes, and did one half-pint of caramelized onions. Never done those before, so weâll see if theyâre any good. I caramelized them really well, probably more than I should have done, considering how much darker they got in the canner. I used homemade chicken stock for my liquid. It looks like that all got absorbed and caramely too. So, weâll see if itâs any good. Iâd love to use it for flavoring roasts.

2 yellow onions (about a pound and a half, total) got me a half pint.


----------



## catzkids

Yesterday 5 pints beef, 4 pints chicken, and 6 pints hot salsa. So far today 5 pints mild salsa.


----------



## kimmom2five

Last night I finished 10 pints of homemade ketchup. We're going to make meatloaf tonight to try it out.


----------



## netskyblue

kimmom2five said:


> Last night I finished 10 pints of homemade ketchup. We're going to make meatloaf tonight to try it out.


May I ask how many pounds of tomatoes you used for that quantity?


----------



## kimmom2five

netskyblue said:


> May I ask how many pounds of tomatoes you used for that quantity?


It took 24 lbs. I followed the recipe in the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving. I don't think I cooked it down long enough but it was thick enough for me. It did take a LOT longer to cook down than the recipe said but I didn't want to risk burning it.


----------



## ajaxlucy

It's been a pitiful garden year what with terrible heat and drought, so my canner has been sititng idle. It was so nice to hear those jar "pings" again.

I made blackberry ketchup.


----------



## imthedude

8 qts garlic dill pickles

tomatoes can wait until saturday


----------



## strawberrygirl

10 pints of green beans


----------



## calabash

11 pints of organic peaches


----------



## julieq

Six 2 cup bags of shredded zucchini in the freezer yesterday for winter baking.

This morning I started six trays of sliced summer squash in the dehydrator. First time I've tried this.


----------



## julieq

OK, got back at it and canned up seven and a half pints of spiced melon preserves and two pints of spiced cantaloupe preserves. DH taste tested and loved them!  Thrilled as I've never made preserves of any type and had two huge honeydew melons and one cantaloupe that were given to me. Didn't want to waste them, so thank God for Google as I found some recipes!

Since the dehydrator is still full of squash (almost done though) I went out and got enough green onions for two cookie sheets and used the oven to dehydrate those. Told DH that I'm going to finish up the squash and then put carrots in the dehydrator next, as maybe I can get everything that I usually use in a stir fry dehydrated before winter.


----------



## imthedude

7 qts tomatoes 
about to do some pepper sauce and pickled jalapenos


----------



## julieq

Just finishing up dehydrating another six trays of summer squash, two trays of basil and one of chives.


----------



## strawberrygirl

9 pints of dill relish. I hope it tastes as good as it smells! :gaptooth:


----------



## unregistered65598

Bambitski said:


> In the last 6 days I have canned 25 quarts of carrots, 5 quarts of apple pie filling, 11 pints of peach preserves, 3 quarts of peach pie filling, 14 quarts of apple sauce, 7 quarts and 1 pint of tomatoes, 3 quarts of stewed tomatoes, 5 quarts of chicken soup, and 4 pints of cherries. Didn't seem like too much till I typed it out. LOL I also have quite a bit of apples slow cooking in the roaster for more applesauce. The kids love homemade better than store. And the apples are free from my husbands grandmothers yard.


May I ask when you sleep????? :shrug:

Tonight I have 5 quarts of chili in the canner. Hope they turn out.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

56 Pints of sliced Carrots. Still have about 12lbs of Carrots and 25 lbs of Zucchini to process. Also, 2 dehydrators full of carrot chips. I thought I would MELT!


----------



## strawberrygirl

Fifteen pints plus 2 quarts rendered lard.


----------



## Gladrags

19 quarts of tomatoes.

Next up: salsa with yellow tomatoes, peaches and blueberries.


----------



## blynn

Over the weekend-
12 pints peach salsa
5 and a half pints tomato/pepper salsa 
2 half pints herbal red wine vinegar
frozen 16 cups shredded zucchini
frozen two baggies of bell pepper chunks, and dehydrated another 6 (which fit nicely in a half pint jar.)


----------



## Feisty Farm

Over the weekend:

9 half pints of red raspberry jam
6 half pints of apple raspberry jelly
28 quarts of green beans
14 quarts of whole tomatoes
5 quarts of grape juice


----------



## pamda

The first of the month I found mushrooms in 1 pound boxes for $1.99 each. Cheapest I have seen in a while. I cooked half of one and the needed to do something with the rest. I decided to try to dehydrate them in the oven. It worked very well. All night at the lowest temp I can set it on. I did the other pack the next day. Used half dried half. Funny thing the whole thing fits in a tiny little snack baggie. Doen't take any room at all to store.

Working on yelow squash now. 4 squash, sliced in rounds, in the freezer.


----------



## imthedude

did a batch of pesto last night. i wound up with 3 cups total, which was not as much as i expected for the amount of basil i picked. i divided it into 6 half-cup servings and put it in the freezer. hopefully the next batch will make a good amount to keep us through the winter.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

16 pt of pickled beets, 7 qt of dilly beans, and 6 pints of relish. All sitting and ping-ing in the other room.


----------



## MoTightwad

Today, I got 10 pints of speghetti sauce and one full dehydrator of tomato slices. Last night I did the dehydrator full of mushrooms and had 3 quart baggies full. Picked about 3 gallon of fallen peaches but too hard to do much with yet. Keep up the good work gals. Sure will taste good this winter.


----------



## strawberrygirl

13 pints of green beans


----------



## Horsefly

I did 21 pints of green beans yesterday & today I canned 6 qts. of spiced tomato soup. Tomorrow I'm hoping to finish up the kholrabi & the beans will be ready again.


----------



## wanda1950

2 dehydrator loads of tomatoes, 9 pints okra & tomatoes, yesterday 8 & 1/2 pints tomato & zucchini.


----------



## imthedude

MoTightwad said:


> Today, I got 10 pints of speghetti sauce and one full dehydrator of tomato slices. Last night I did the dehydrator full of mushrooms and had 3 quart baggies full. Picked about 3 gallon of fallen peaches but too hard to do much with yet. Keep up the good work gals. Sure will taste good this winter.


Gals? I do all of the canning and most of the cooking in our house. Gals?!:hysterical:


----------



## Gladrags

More tomatoes ... Will it never end? LOL

8 half pints peach salsa
4 half pints spiced peach jam
8 half pints peach blueberry jam


----------



## SueInMichigan

15 pints of green beans (and I've only started picking...I regret planting 1-1/2 more rows of the things!)

4 pints blueberry jam

1 quart jar full of dried zucchini snacks.

Love this time of year!!


----------



## Jeepgirl86

14 half pints of pizza sauce.


----------



## julieq

Six trays of cucumbers in the dehydrator. Yes, I did forget to pick them for a 'few' days. If this works out we've got at least one more batch to do, plus plenty of zucchini to dehydrate.

I'm having canning withdrawals and planning a trip to the orchard next week for hopefully apples, pears and peaches TO FILL SOME JARS!


----------



## nandmsmom

This week I've done 18 qts of tomatoes, 5 qts of sauce, 2 pints of cowboy candy, 6 pints of relish and a dehydrator load of carrots. Next up is the zucchini.


----------



## Gladrags

9 pints of salsa with yellow tomatoes, and 7 more pints of quartered tomatoes.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

This last week I have done...

6 pints blackberry-lemonade concentrate
13 pints dilly beans
16 half pints sweet relish
15 pints hamburger
10 pints beef roast chunks

and I will be getting corn today.


----------



## julieq

Six trays of cukes in the dehydrator. And the bottom shelf of the refrigerator has a bunch of zukes waiting to be dehydrated next!


----------



## strawberrygirl

Dh pulled the beets today. He canned 7 quarts of beets. He was going to use pints, but we are running low on pint jars already. :hair


----------



## wanda1950

7 quarts tomatoes. Got the first five gallon bucket of pears on the porch--guess they'll be next.


----------



## mekasmom

I am drying apples today. I will be canning Monday, both applesauce and tomatoes, but not on the weekend.


----------



## kimmom2five

6 quarts of tomato sauce
I've gotten lots of tomatoes but it still seems like I don't ever have enough at one time to make anything. Glad I finally had enough.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

3 pt of tomato sauce, 3 pt chicken pieces, 4 qt chicken stock. Garden has slowed way down. Sigh!


----------



## Bluebird

14 pints of apple pie applesauce and 14 pints of beets. Not happy about how the beets turned out. Do they loose some of their color in the process?


----------



## wanda1950

6 pints pears--thought I had a full canner but miscalculated.


----------



## Horsefly

25 pints of beans done, finally! Now to work on tomatoes.


----------



## wanda1950

Just finished my last 7 quarts tomato juice!!!!!


----------



## MoTightwad

My appoligies to Iamthedude, I didn;t mean just gals, just a matter of speaking. How wonderful to see a gentleman do the canning. My father in law used to can also and I thought he was a wonderful man. Good cook also. Keep up your good work. OK?


----------



## lathermaker

I just got done canning 7 pints of stew beef with my newly combooberated pressure canner that I bought at an Estate Sale. I switched out the vent pipe and bought a jiggler. Replaced all the rubber, so it's good to go for an extended period of time now. I was going to do it on my gas stove in the house, but hubby brought up a propane single burner that used to be with a turkey fryer. It worked perfectly! Kept all that steam & heat out on the deck. Tomorrow I'm going to do some chicken tenders....


----------



## imthedude

6 pints of chicken stock last night. wasn't thinking properly or i would have thawed the large bag of turkey bones in the freezer and made another batch of stock to fill the canner more. didn't seem quite right only doing 6 pints of something, but it had to be done.

tonight will bring more tomatoes and dill pickles.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Haven't canned anything too exciting yet this season. I have canned 2 batches of Blueberry jam, 1 batch peach jam & green beans. Froze all my corn & cut up bell peppers for the freezer for cooking through the winter/spring months.

Getting ready to can up a couple batches of pepper jelly & then probably my tomatoes will be ready.
I'd like to get a couple different soups canned for winter too when I have time!


----------



## wanda1950

Just finished 9 half pints of candied Jalapenos & finally canned my fermented dills--four quarts. I meant to make more but.... Also got green peppers, cayenne, & tomatoes dehydrating. Surely this is the last batch of tomatoes. I'll have to find some recipes to use dried.


----------



## lathermaker

4 pints of beef & 2 pints of chicken...


----------



## julieq

DD borrowed my pressure canner (I'm gonna buy her one for her BD next month), so I'm just dehydrating right now. Did four trays of carrot slices today.

Tomorrow we head to the orchard to buy pears, peaches and apples, so hopefully in the next few days I'll be online reporting that I'm filling jars!  Having canning withdrawals here. After all, it IS fall!


----------



## froebeli

The last few days included ... 14 pints of dill pickles and (5) 1/2 pints of pickled banana peppers. 8 more 1/2 pints of jam from mixed berries I had shoved in the freezer for later (today was later). Tonight is for 5 lbs of deer into jerky.


----------



## lathermaker

7 pints of 15 bean soup with ham......the leftovers were down right tasty!


----------



## Feisty Farm

On Monday: 4 pints of apple strawberry jelly, 4 pints and 5 half pints of strawberry jam, 14 quarts of green beans (for a total of 84 quarts this year), 7 quarts of concord grape juice

Yesterday:20 half pints of pizza sauce.

I also dehydrated a variety of hot peppers to make my "chile powder." Sliced tomatoes and more peppers are going in tonight.


----------



## imthedude

6 more quarts of tomatoes last night. i was too tired to do pickles, so they will hopefully get done tonight. should be the last batch of those.


----------



## mekasmom

tomatoes and
apple butter
in separate jars of course!


----------



## wanda1950

mekasmom said:


> tomatoes and
> apple butter
> in separate jars of course!


With so much canning going on here I wouldn't be surprised to discover I'd put them in the same jar!!!!!


----------



## blynn

12 half pint jars of plum/grape/black raspberry jam... sooo delicious! 
one half pint, and six 4 ounce jars of rosehip jam.


----------



## julieq

Six quarts of spaghetti sauce with chopped zucchini and browned Italian sausage. Load of zucchini slices in the dehydrator.


----------



## wanda1950

6 pints pear preserves. Got some frozen peaches to make into Habenaro peach jam & then I am REALLY quitting for a while.


----------



## julieq

Nine pints, two half pints peach jam.


----------



## SueMc

21 qts green beans with more snapped to can tomorrow. Three weeks ago I was going to pull all my bean plants.....then it rained!


----------



## countryfied2011

7qts of Vegetable Beef Soup, 8 trays of celery dehydrating now, will dehydrate tomatoes tomorrow, Purple Hull Peas are finishing drying out on the dining room table :happy:


----------



## SueMc

imthedude said:


> Gals? I do all of the canning and most of the cooking in our house. Gals?!:hysterical:


One of the most impressive basement pantry/ canning area I've ever seen belonged to a guy who had to be in his 80's' I went to his house to buy blackberries and he had to show me his garden and basement set up. He had selves and selves of canned goods and a cold room where he stored his root crops. He had screen bottom racks that held his potatoes, by graduated size of course! He had a complete canning kitchen down there. I've never seen anything like it since.
His wife just walked around with us rolling her eyes!


----------



## Gladrags

7 pints peach pie filling
10 half pints blueberry peach chutney
7 half pints peach salsa

Time for a beer!


----------



## unregistered65598

Yesterday was 13 qts of tomatoes and roasted 2 gal bags of green chilis
Today made kraut to can in hopefully 10 days, 6 pints of pickled beets in the canner now and going out to pick jalapenos to make candied ones.


----------



## Gladrags

I have more stuff to can -- still more peaches, more blueberries, and by God more tomatoes! -- but I am limited in what I can do each day by the number of un-rusted rings I have around the house! 

Why do they rust so darn quickly?? Argh ...


----------



## Osiris

Yesterday did 22 pints of pickled beets and 19 pints of bread & butter pickles. Next week is tomato sauce/pasta sauce


----------



## countryfied2011

Found chuck roasts on sale today for 2.89lb and shoulder roast 2.68lb--- canned 4qts of beef tips/stew meat and I have a roast in the crockpot. Spaghetti sauce cooking now to can tomorrow. Also got a Pork butt for 1.28lb havent decided what to do with it yet. Going back tomorrow also and pick up some more beef roasts.


----------



## julieq

Last four quarts of spaghetti sauce, two quarts of green beans. Done canning for awhile.


----------



## blynn

Over the weekend I did ten pints of tomato salsa, and five and a half pints of pickled jalapeno peppers. Also dehydrated a load of diced red bell peppers, it was enough to fill a pint jar completely. Froze a few baggies of bell pepper slices, and 12 lbs of grated zucchini.


----------



## Solarmom

27 pints of tomato juice
i broke down and used the tattler lids/rings i bought back when markdown.com had them on sale all of the jars sealed and I am quite happy with the results I was a bit reluctant to use them after hearing of other people here having problems with them



Kris

YIKES sorry so big---I edited the photo on photobucket and it STILL came out huge!


----------



## SueMc

13 pints pickled beets and onions. Still have more beans to pick and process.


----------



## julieq

Dehydrating onion slices, parsley, basil and dill today. Yep, my eyes are watering!


----------



## kimmom2five

13 half pints of candied jalapenos (Cowboy Candy) and 4 pints of the extra syrup

And between the 6 lbs of jalapenos and all the cider vinegar I now have very clear sinuses!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Friday: 6 quarts pasta sauce, 8 pints stewed tomatoes, 2 pints tomato sauce.

Saturday: 10 half pints plum jam, & 'gummy candy' from yellow squash.

Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday: 68 quarts potatoes, 3 half pints mushrooms

Today: 12 pints carrots, 3 pints dill pickle relish & 19 bell peppers diced & frozen

Cowboy candy?? sounds good! I told my neighbor I would can some of his hot peppers for him. I've searched the internet and found different Cowboy Candy recipes ... which one do you like??


----------



## kimmom2five

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Friday: 6 quarts pasta sauce, 8 pints stewed tomatoes, 2 pints tomato sauce.
> 
> Saturday: 10 half pints plum jam, & 'gummy candy' from yellow squash.
> 
> Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday: 68 quarts potatoes, 3 half pints mushrooms
> 
> Today: 12 pints carrots, 3 pints dill pickle relish & 19 bell peppers diced & frozen
> 
> Cowboy candy?? sounds good! I told my neighbor I would can some of his hot peppers for him. I've searched the internet and found different Cowboy Candy recipes ... which one do you like??


I used the one that is on The Pioneer Woman's Tasty Kitchen. There was a blog post on it last year and my husband loved them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Thanks, Kim! I found it. 5 c jalapenos sliced, 1 cup water, 2 cup sugar.

Do you water bath these? If so, how long for pints??


----------



## lathermaker

Osiris said:


> Yesterday did 22 pints of pickled beets and 19 pints of bread & butter pickles. Next week is tomato sauce/pasta sauce


WOW! I'm seriously tired just reading this!


----------



## kimmom2five

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Thanks, Kim! I found it. 5 c jalapenos sliced, 1 cup water, 2 cup sugar.
> 
> Do you water bath these? If so, how long for pints??


Cyndi
That's not the recipe I used. The one I used had 3 lbs of jalapenos, cider vinegar 6 cups of sugar, turmeric,cellery seed and some other spices. I did water bath mine for 10 minutes for the half pints. The recipe I used makes lots of leftover syrup which is delicious too.


----------



## kimmom2five

And I just have to say that if I still lived in TX or LA no one would have blinked an eye at my buying that many jalapenos,but it freaks people out when I buy that many in VA!


----------



## blynn

Over the last few days- 12 half pints of grape jelly, plus one four ounce jar
7 pints of salsa 
9 half pints of bruschetta in a jar (did I read on here last year that everyone liked this recipe? I am thinking of making more when my romas ripen.) 
7 pints of pear halves. 

When I go home, I have MORE zucchini to shred and freeze, and eggplant and peppers to freeze, too.


----------



## imthedude

i have a busy weekend ahead. 

i will have 40 pounds of peaches, about 80 to 100 pounds of apples, a few more quarts of tomatoes, more dill pickles, and pickled jalapenos done by monday night. i also have to freeze a bunch of peppers that needed attention last weekend but didn't get it.

anyone want to come over to help?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

kimmom2five said:


> The one I used had 3 lbs of jalapenos, cider vinegar 6 cups of sugar, turmeric,cellery seed and some other spices.



Found it!!

Thanks Kim!


----------



## nandmsmom

Over the past few days I've done 12 pints of chick peas, 12 qts of whole tomatoes and 8 pints of salsa.


----------



## julieq

Nothing special. A dehydrator load of carrots this morning. Picked a few green beans and froze them until we do another pressure canner load of something. 

Gathered lettuce seeds this afternoon, and they're drying on our table along with carrot seeds, onion seeds and beet seeds. Tired of paying high prices for seeds, so this is a test drive for us.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Raided the neighbor's garden of some of his hot peppers (jalapeno, another one a bit hotter than jalapeno & habenero), with his permission, of course! Made a batch of Cowboy Candy and gave him a pint plus 2 pints of the syrup (and two plastic grocery bags of tomatoes).

I'll be making more Cowboy Candy for my brother-in-laws for Christmas. Can't seem to get something canned that is HOT enough for them... the CC with the habenaros should do the trick!!

Also made up some Sweet & Sour Red Cabbage. Been going back and forth whether I should WB or Pressure Can it. I decided to WB it. It's only 7 pints and will be used up quickly.

I'll be making another batch tomorrow and will PC it.

Also have 6 lb of white cabbage in the crock for sauerkraut. Oldest son told me he will be wiping me out of last year's sauerkraut (12 pints left) when he comes at the end of the month. And here I thought I wouldn't have to put up any more kraut until next year!

Good thing I grew a few cabbages this year!!


----------



## imthedude

4 pts pickled jalapeÃ±os (pepper sauce)
7 qts dill pickles ( 4 whole & 3 chips)
19 qts peaches

Tomorrow about 10 more qts of peaches and 4 or 5 qts tomatoes

Need to get a start on the mountain of apples sometime.


----------



## kimmom2five

So far today I've done 12.5 pints of salsa. I have tomato sauce in the crockpot reducing so I have to do that too and a box of peaches to put in the freezer today so they won't start going bad.


----------



## imthedude

3 q tomatoes
9 q peaches
No more peaches!


----------



## kimmom2five

I also did 4 quarts of tomato sauce done and about half of the peaches done before I gave up and went to bed. Now I'm awake because it's storming


----------



## Gladrags

My house is cleared of produce! LOL

Last week I finished up more peach salsa, peach/blueberry jam (spiced and unspiced), more peach pie filling, more tomato salsa, and peach chutney.

The rest of the tomatoes are being eaten fresh! I might do something with some apples -- make apple butter, but have plenty from two years ago, or some spiced apple rings.

Next up are some mustards I'd like to try: beer mustard and cranberry mustard. I have a boatload of frozen cranberries, so I can wait until the weather cools down for both of these.


----------



## julieq

6 quarts of sweet and sour meatballs and 1 quart green beans in the pressure canner. Another load of sliced carrots in the dehydrator.


----------



## strawberrygirl

8 pints dilly beans
8 quarts green beans
5 1/2 pints sweet relish


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Back from vacation...got 6 pt pureed tomatoes yesterday, green beans today!


----------



## dinytcb

10 qts. tomato juice.


----------



## cnsranch

Over the week end we canned 2-12oz cases of Peach jalapeno jam and 1-half pint case and a case of half pint plain Peach jam, 1.5cases of pint peach butter and 8 pints of pickled beets


----------



## Jeepgirl86

7 pints of green beans in the canner. 1 qt de-seeded, sliced and blanched green beans in the freezer for stir fry.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

13 quarts & 1 pint Pasta Sauce
18 pints Hot Peppers (some pickled, some sweet pickled, some in just water)

Have 5 pints of beef in canner now.


----------



## Tervnut

where do I start? over 40 quarts of pickles (dill chips, spears, 2 recipes of bread and butter on sweet and one more pickly, cornichons), strawberry jam (3 ways), blueberry jam w/vanilla, spiced blueberry jam, 8 qts sweet cherries, 2 pints pickled/spiced cherries, marmalades, applesauce, applebutter, zuchinni pickles, rose petal jam, jalapenoes, salsa, dilly beans, so much more ... and we still have tomatoes and relishes to make ... i want raspberries so badly and I haven't gotten any yet, and fear I might not!!

I want to make apple pie filling, and can several meats ... anyone have a recipe for canned italian sausage links?


----------



## LWMSAVON

Today:

7 pints of kale
12 jelly jars of pickled cowhorn peppers
2 pints of pickled cowhorn peppers
1 pint of pickled banana peppers
5 quarts of whole pears
plus 
roasted first pan of chestnuts of the season
hung 3 strings of cowhorns to dry (2 strings 15 ea and other 11)


----------



## blynn

Seven pints of pears today. 

Having a salsa weekend.


----------



## julieq

6 pints garlic/dill carrots. Half a dehydrator load of summer squash.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

1 lb of dried venison

2 lb venison jerky & 4 lb beef jerky curing now for dehydrator tomorrow.


----------



## LWMSAVON

7 quarts of pears

oldest ds and I did up 4 baking pans of stuffed jalapenos. I sliced and deseeded while he stuffed them. I baked one and the other 3 were flash froze.


----------



## TJN66

6 and a half quarts of chicken broth today.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

4 pints of tomato puree (I'm tired of making sauce or diced). Slip the skins and blenderize, done! lol


----------



## imthedude

Jeepgirl86 said:


> 4 pints of tomato puree (I'm tired of making sauce or diced). Slip the skins and blenderize, done! lol


same here. i'll do that or crushed from here on.


----------



## julieq

Another load of sliced carrots in the dehydrator. These fresh organic, home grown carrots are SO tasty, but I have to admit I'm sick of the sight of them right now! I think I've got three or four more trays to do tomorrow and then I'm done for the year.


----------



## strawberrygirl

6 quarts dilly beans
5 pints sweet relish


The cucumbers and bush beans are officially done. The pole beans are still going though. :happy2:


----------



## dinytcb

14 qts. green beans
8 pts. salsa


----------



## Maresche

Dehydrator is full of shredded zucchini again and I have 4 pints, 2 half pints and a remainder of spiced blueberry honey jam cooling on the counter.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Saturday yielded 9 pints of Sweet & Sour Red Cabbage

Today I finished the 6 lb of venison & beef hickory jerky, have chili peppers in dehydrator now 

Prepped for tomorrows canning:
Cowboy Candy
Pasta Sauce
Apple Sauce
Watermelon rind pickles.

We'll see how much I can get done!


----------



## blynn

Over the weekend, I did 

15 pints of salsa 
7 quarts of pears 
5 pints of pears
7 pints of vanilla pears 
3 pints of pickled hot peppers 

Now I have to go back to the house and start shredding my baseball bat zucchini for freezing. Getting really sick of zucchini, but I know I will appreciate it come winter.


----------



## wanda1950

9 pints 14 bean soup, yesterday 4 quarts 4 pints bean & bacon soup, last week canned apples & dehydrated & froze okra. Got to thaw peaches & make habenaro jelly--then I am REALLY quitting for a while.


----------



## romysbaskets

I had just canned 18 pints of yummy plums when I found out hubby was not able to get back today. I had to freeze the rest the plums that I will make jam from. I am waiting for more lids to can the huge bin of Apples on my porch and next are pears and black berry jam plus syrup....Hubby needs to get back here, I am on a roll with nowhere to go....LOL


----------



## joannes

Today I canned 42 quarts of green beans. Hoping to do more tomorrow and the next day. We'll see.


----------



## danielsumner

joannes said:


> Today I canned 42 quarts of green beans. Hoping to do more tomorrow and the next day. We'll see.


Just the thought of 42 quarts of green beans makes me tired.


----------



## Gladrags

Nothing! LOL

I did clean the kitchen, though, and prepare everything for the next round.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

6 pints beef stock
6 pints watermelon rind pickles
11 pints applesauce


----------



## bassmaster17327

Five quarts of cubed deer meat (first time doing meat)

Neighbors cousin showed up with a nine point buck in the bed of his truck that he had seen just get hit, he said the butcher shop didn't want to take and my neighbor didn't want. I really did not want to butcher a deer in warm weather but did not want to see it wasted, I had it skinned,quartered and in the cooler within 20 minutes. Wasn't the best butcher job and I wasted some meat from doing it so fast but I got it cooled down pretty fast


----------



## Calhoon

I've never canned anything before , lol , I've got a bunch of Roma tomatoes that I'd like to make juice out of , but not sure how to go about it . Help ? :gaptooth:


----------



## Kazahleenah

yesterday before I left to come to work...
Northern beans
Mixed beans
Black beans
Pinto beans
Spagetti sauce

Wednesday when I go home...
Spagetti sauce
Kidney beans
Ketchup
chicken soup


----------



## Gladrags

Calhoon said:


> I've never canned anything before , lol , I've got a bunch of Roma tomatoes that I'd like to make juice out of , but not sure how to go about it . Help ? :gaptooth:


Here's a link for you:

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Tomatoes


----------



## Feisty Farm

Over the weekend:
26 quarts of sourkraut
21 quarts of whole tomatoes
9 pints of pizza sauce
5 pints of pumpkin jam
3 pints pf peach jam

More pasta sauce tomorrow, and probably some more jelly/jam....oh and applesauce......


----------



## julieq

Went out to pull red onions in the garden and found a bunch of white, scrawny looking onions in the row. We'd planted leeks about a year ago and none came up (or so we thought), so we replanted onion sets. Well, we got enough beautiful leeks to fill the dehydrator! Happy dance!

Green beans are slowing down, but we got about a quart snapped and in the freezer for later canning.


----------



## danielsumner

Two one gallon buckets of Habanero Peppers. Just took off the stems, sniped the side with the kitchen shears and into the dehydrator. Two dozen eggplants sliced in rounds, and a dozen or so sweet bell peppers. Some pepper in strips and tried halves for the first time. The halves took a little longer to dry, put look ok.


----------



## joannes

danielsumner said:


> Just the thought of 42 quarts of green beans makes me tired.


I have two pressure canners, so i do 14 pe r load. I also have my 17 yr old daughter to help


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

This is my first year having 2 pressure canners to work with ... what a time difference that makes!!

Today:

6 half pints Cowboy Candy
4 half pints Cowboy Candy Syrup

Cooked up pasta sauce ... should be enough to 12-14 quarts that I will can tomorrow while I'm working on the peaches & sauerkraut.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

13 quarts Pasta Sauce
8 pints Sauerkraut
13 pints white peaches

I'm taking tomorrow off from canning to do some much needed housecleaning!


----------



## wanda1950

Had a request for even hotter cowboy candy s0 I tried it with habaneros. My sinuses will never be the same. They are thinner than jalapenos & my pot full ended up in about 2 pints. Made pepper jelly with the leftover juice--2 pints. Put in a few Scotch Bonnets. If this isn't hot enough, I don't know what else will be!!!

Think I'll call it ******* Candy!!


----------



## LWMSAVON

I canned roasted peppers and tomato sauce today.


----------



## luv2farm

yesterday: 14 pints of sweet potatos, 7 qt of sliced white potatoes, (and 5 five-gallon buckets of picked tomatos waiting on me this morning). Gonna be a busy day!


----------



## Packedready

32 1/2 pints chicken


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Mushrooms and apples in the dehydrator. Boy Packed...you were busy!!


----------



## julieq

Finished dehydrator load of onions and carrots. Pressure canned three quarts of green beans and four quarts of spaghetti sauce.


----------



## countryfied2011

9 trays of apples dehydrated, then I baked one apple cake and a dozen apple strudel muffins both for the freezer


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Cleaned house after I sliced and spiced 4 lb of venison for hickory jerky. Tomorrow is another day off from canning. I have 2 five gallon buckets of tomatoes and equal amount of apples coming in tomorrow evening...

will it never end??


----------



## GypsyDals

Not a whole lot, 6 pints of chili tomatoes today.
Tomorrow I'm hoping to do some salsa and regular tomatoes.


----------



## Soupmaker

10 pints of homegrown celery.:sing:


----------



## froebeli

In the last 3 days.... 

18 qts of beef stock
4 qts of beef 
6 pints of beef

There was no room in the freezer after getting the 1/2 beef from the butcher. Had to do something with those awesome soup bones. 

May have to can venison this year too and the rest of the chickens in the run.
Freezer is maxed out...at least until the boys come home from college and want to stock their freezers


----------



## romysbaskets

20 quarts and two pint of apple sauce so far but still working on it. Next I had better make some apple butter etc. I have leftover apple sauce from last year and boy do I have a lot of apples left....

Yummy though...blackberry jam and syrup are for another day.


----------



## GypsyDals

No tomatoes today so instead I put stuff up in the freezer.
4 cups(2cups to a bag) shredded Zucchini. I swear I had more than that when I started. 
12 cups(2cups to a bag) pureed pumpkin. With 3 more pumpkins to go (I'll do those tomorrow).
8 cups of diced green peppers.
I did put the tomatoes I had in the freezer so that when I do get more, those are not wasted.


----------



## Ciffer

57 quarts of summer squash soup over a few days.
12 quarts and 3 pints of ripe pickles and lime pickles.


----------



## julieq

9 pints of salsa verde, first time ever using a neighbor's recipe. Absolutely love the stuff, which is great as we've got a LOT more green tomatoes to use up!


----------



## imthedude

17 pints of applesauce


----------



## imthedude

julieq said:


> 9 pints of salsa verde, first time ever using a neighbor's recipe. Absolutely love the stuff, which is great as we've got a LOT more green tomatoes to use up!


Care to share the recipe?


----------



## Karenrbw

DD and I put up 23 pints of salsa yesterday. The chickens appreciated the scraps.


----------



## blynn

Over the last few days, 12 pints of salsa, and 4 pints of pickled peppers. Starting to get more and more ripe tomatoes, so going to make more bruschetta soon. (makes a great addition to tomato sauce, in addition to just serving on french bread.)


----------



## Jeepgirl86

7 pt diced tomatoes, sauce cooking down now, applesauce and sliced apples tomorrow!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

3 quarats
7 pints
Cinnamon apple sauce

More apples to do and then more tomatoes.


----------



## blu_redneck

10 pints of fresh purple hull peas in the canner as we speak. Also had 5 quart size freezer bags of dried purple hull peas. Will be working on watermelon rind pickles and watermelon jelly tomorrow. Happy canning everyone!


----------



## bluebird2o2

I made a recipe my grandmother used too make.applesauce flavored with red cinnamon candies.8 pints.I had too buy pint jars again.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

5 pt thick tomato sauce.


----------



## bluebird2o2

7 pints of candy apple applesauce.


----------



## SueInMichigan

6 pints of tomato-basil soup (YUM!)
6 quarts of stewed tomatoes
4 quarts of apple butter
6 quarts of apple sauce

The 3rd planting of green beans are looking pretty good, will probably put up another dozen pints of those next week!


----------



## SueInMichigan

bluebird2o2 said:


> I made a recipe my grandmother used too make.applesauce flavored with red cinnamon candies.8 pints.I had too buy pint jars again.


That's the exact way my dad used to make it! People used to wonder how he got it such a pretty pink color, LOL!


----------



## Jeepgirl86

5 qt applesauce. Cooking down the peels/cores and bits to make apple jelly...but that's a job for tomorrow. I'm too tired to do it right now.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Tuesday was 7 pints of applesauce with golden raisins pureed with it.

Yesterday I was helping a new canner do tomatoes. IIRC we did 8 quarts of tomatoes and 4 or 5 quarts of tomato juice.

Right now I have 7 pints of tomato sauce in the WBC and tomato juice reducing in a huge stock pot.

I'm hoping I'm finished with canning until we get the beef back from the butcher and we process the last of the chickens. After that, it will be sweet potatoes & horseradish.


----------



## imthedude

froze about 1.5 gallons of various types of peppers this evening. still have quite a few left on the plants.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

9 half pints of apple jelly. More applesauce to come.


----------



## ChristieAcres

3.5 pints of Pear Butter. I have also canned 6 Qts of Apple Pear Sauce. I am just getting started...


----------



## Crikket

I canned 12- 1/2 pints of salsa! Only the second time I've ever canned on my own, so it's a big deal to me...lol!! :happy:


----------



## julieq

7 quarts of red cabbage cooling in the pressure canner.


----------



## ChristieAcres

7 Pints of Venison, cold-packed with dried onions, garlic, S & P. I also canned 7 qts of Apple Raisin Pie Filling (sweetened with honey only).


----------



## julieq

7 pints of tomato sauce. Not a very productive day, but I'm getting some reading done!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

13 pints of chipotle salsa (dh smokes everything except the tomatoes!) A few more things to can this week, but winding down the season. I'm ready to have my kitchen back.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

4 qt applesauce, 2 qt apple slices in syrup and tomato sauce simmering down right now.


----------



## blynn

Over the past few days, 14 pints of salsa. We are now officially done with salsa, the grand total is sixty or sixty-two pints, something like that. We are SET for salsa this year.  

Also did five quarts of beef stock, and five quarts of chicken stock.


----------



## froebeli

Yesterday I canned 4 qts of chicken and 12 1/2 pints of pepper mustard ... hopefully done with canning for a while.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I did 8 pints of green chili sauce from the Ball complete cookbook. I also put cabbage for kraut in a 1/2 gallon jar.


----------



## campfiregirl

This weekend I did 12 pints of dilly beans, a batch of "Cowboy Candy" (candied jalapeÃ±o slices), and 3 batches of jalapeÃ±o jelly. Yum!


----------



## ChristieAcres

I canned 2 QTS of Pear Butter Sauce, and 1 Qt of Pear Juice. Right now, I have jars of canned Venison, Apple-Pear Sauce, Apple Raisin Pie filling, more Pear Juice, and Pear Sauce. Apples & Peers tomorrow, with Pears of far behind...


----------



## TJN66

5 pints of monkey butter. Need to get the apples done up now/


----------



## ChristieAcres

One quart & 1 pint of Applejuice and 1 quart of Applesauce. I was trying out my new steam juicer.


----------



## JulieBaby

We have spent the past several months downsizing and preparing for our first move in 25+ years, so I haven't gotten any canning done this summer and it was killing me! Tuesday I finally had a chance to can for the first time in our new house on our Amish-approved propane stove. I did seven quarts and eleven pints of chicken breast. Then today I canned up two quarts and a pint of sliced green tomatoes to bread and fry up over the winter.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Yesterday I canned 6 quarts of pears that came from a friend and today 8 pints of chiptotle salsa from stuff I saved on Sunday when dh smoked it and more ripe tomatoes.


----------



## julieq

Half a dehydrator full of HOT red cherry peppers, which I had to have DH finish cutting as they were giving me an asthma attack.

Six pints of tomato sauce.


----------



## imthedude

i froze 3 pies worth of apple slices last night. never frozen them before. hopefully pies over the winter are good.


----------



## SueInMichigan

The other day I put up 6 quarts of borscht (beet soup), smells and looks just like my mom's! Ought to be awesome on some cold January afternoon with some home-made yogurt on top!


----------



## Guest

Dehydrated 9 trays of apple slices sprinkled with cinnamon & sugar..will put into quart jars and vacuum seal tomorrow..I hope to fill at least 4 quart jars.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

No canning, but I did mix up fruit for fruit leather in the dehydrator, also dried some canned pineapple. I'm picking the rest of the tomatoes at our church tomorrow. Not sure what I'll find, but they will just go to waste if I don't do something with them.


----------



## ChristieAcres

5 Pints of Apple/Pear Juices and 4 quarts of Green Beans. Tomorrow, a lot more canning! I have more pears (Pear Preserves), also Plums, and more Apples. Two trees will be ready in a week or so, then back to Apples again!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Changed plans when I looked at our grapes! I used my steam juicer to make Grape Nice, lightly sweetened with honey. I canned 7 pints of concentrated juice. I also made almost 3 quarts of Plum Juice, but will be combining that with Apple, before canning. I have only picked about half our Grapes... There are still plenty of Plums and Apples...


----------



## Maresche

14 pints of ketchup yesterday.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

My friend called me last night and said she had extra pears, I picked them up and got clear jel (thankfully a fruit market in a nearby town had it. I made 15 pints of pear cranberry pie filling and four quarts of sliced pears. Also a quart of uncanned sauce that I got too sweet, don't feel like doing anything with it tonight. I'm beat!


----------



## TJN66

Kristinemomof3 said:


> My friend called me last night and said she had extra pears, I picked them up and got clear jel (thankfully a fruit market in a nearby town had it. I made 15 pints of pear cranberry pie filling and four quarts of sliced pears. Also a quart of uncanned sauce that I got too sweet, don't feel like doing anything with it tonight. I'm beat!


Would you share the recipe for the pear/cranberry pie filling?

I canned 9 quarts of apples in a light syrup and have another canner full ready to go tomorrow. Right now I have turkey soup in the pressure canner...7 quarts. I am running out of quart jars!

I still have a bushel of apples and turkey stock to can. It never ends but I love it!


----------



## ChristieAcres

3 pints Plum Sauce, 4 pints Plum Juice, 2 pints Grape Juice, 1 pint Plum Grape Juice, 5 pints Apple Juice, 3 quarts Apple Juice, and am just about to dehydrate Plums. I reminded DH that I needed more Venison to can!


----------



## julieq

7 quarts turkey and broth.


----------



## vickie

Canned 9 pints of tomatillo sauce and 6 pints of apple pie filling. I love canning.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

TJN66 said:


> Would you share the recipe for the pear/cranberry pie filling?
> 
> I canned 9 quarts of apples in a light syrup and have another canner full ready to go tomorrow. Right now I have turkey soup in the pressure canner...7 quarts. I am running out of quart jars!
> 
> I still have a bushel of apples and turkey stock to can. It never ends but I love it!


Here you go, I got it from sbcanning.com I love that site!
Pear Cranberry Pie Filling
Canned Pear Cranberry Pie Filling
2 lbs pears (6 cups sliced)
2 cups fresh cranberries
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 cup Clear JelÂ® 
1 cup cold water 
1 1/2 cup apple juice (pear or white grape could also be used)
4 T. bottled lemon juice
1/4 t. Nutmeg or Allspice

Quality: Use firm pears. 
Yield: 2 quarts
Procedure:
Wash, peel, and core pears. Prepare slices 1/2-inch wide and place in water containing ascorbic acid to prevent browning. Boil water and add each batch of pears then cranberries for 1 minute after the water returns to a boil. Drain but keep heated fruit in a covered bowl or pot. Combine sugar, Clear JelÂ® and spice in a large kettle with water and apple juice. Stir and cook on medium high heat until mixture thickens and begins to bubble. Add lemon juice and boil 1 minute, stirring constantly. Fold in drained pears slices and cranberries immediately and fill hot jar with mixture without delay, leaving 1-inch headspace. Remove air bubbles and adjust headspace if needed. Wipe rims of jar with a dampened clean paper towel. Adjust lid and process immediately.

Process in water bath for 25 minutes at a full boil.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Today I canned 5 1/2 pints of Balsamic Cherry Tomato Caramelized Onion Conserve, 10 1/2 pints of Salsa Verde (didn't really care for it. and I froze four containers of green enchilada sauce. I couldn't find a recipe that I wanted to try canning of that. 
I'm beat and almost done. I still have tomatoes ripening, so maybe enough for a few quarts of sauce in a few days.


Balsamic Cherry Tomato Caramelized Onion Conserve (also from sbcanning)
2 T. olive oil
2 pounds sweet onions (3 large, quartered and thinly sliced)
1 t. sugar
4 cups halved cherry or grape tomatoes (measure after halving)
Â¾ cups honey
Â¼ cup balsamic vinegar
Â½ t. freshly ground black pepper

Preparation : Prepare 8 half pint jars, lids, and rings. Sterilize the jars and keep them in the hot water till its time for processing. Make sure to fill your water bath canner and get the water to a simmer.

Cooking: In a large skillet or enameled dutch oven add oil, onions, and sugar. Cook covered for 13 to 15 minutes on low heat, stirring occasionally until onions are tender. Uncover and cook on medium until onions are golden brown. Stir in the cherry tomatoes and honey to the onions. Bring to a boil over medium heat for 5 minutes or until the tomatoes are soft, stirring often until thick enough to mount on a spoon. Remove from heat add balsamic and pepper.
Filling the jars: On a dishtowel place your hot jars and using your funnel in each jar ladle the mixture into the jars leaving 1/4&#8221; headspace. Remove air bubbles and refill to the proper headspace if necessary. Taking a clean papertowel wet it with warm water and wipe the rims of the jars removing any food particles that would interfere with a good seal. Using your magic wand extract the lids from the hot water and place them on the now cleaned rims. Add your rings to the tops of each of the jars and turn to seal just "finger tight".
Processing: Make sure your rack is on the bottom of the canner and place the jars in the water bath making sure that the water covers each of the jars by 1 to 2 inches. Add hot water to the canner if it doesn't measure up. Cover the pot and turn up the heat under the canner and wait for the water to start boiling. Once the water has come to a boil start your timer for 10 minutes. When complete turn off the heat and remove the cover and let the jars sit for another few minutes. Remove the jars and place them back on the dishtowel in a place that they will sit overnight to cool. Do not touch or move them till the next morning.'

Seeing if this will work, here's my pie filling from yesterday:


----------



## TJN66

Kristinemomof3 said:


> Here you go, I got it from sbcanning.com I love that site!
> Pear Cranberry Pie Filling
> Canned Pear Cranberry Pie Filling
> 2 lbs pears (6 cups sliced)
> 2 cups fresh cranberries
> 1 1/2 cups sugar
> 1/2 cup Clear JelÂ®
> 1 cup cold water
> 1 1/2 cup apple juice (pear or white grape could also be used)
> 4 T. bottled lemon juice
> 1/4 t. Nutmeg or Allspice
> 
> Quality: Use firm pears.
> Yield: 2 quarts
> Procedure:
> Wash, peel, and core pears. Prepare slices 1/2-inch wide and place in water containing ascorbic acid to prevent browning. Boil water and add each batch of pears then cranberries for 1 minute after the water returns to a boil. Drain but keep heated fruit in a covered bowl or pot. Combine sugar, Clear JelÂ® and spice in a large kettle with water and apple juice. Stir and cook on medium high heat until mixture thickens and begins to bubble. Add lemon juice and boil 1 minute, stirring constantly. Fold in drained pears slices and cranberries immediately and fill hot jar with mixture without delay, leaving 1-inch headspace. Remove air bubbles and adjust headspace if needed. Wipe rims of jar with a dampened clean paper towel. Adjust lid and process immediately.
> 
> Process in water bath for 25 minutes at a full boil.


Thank you! I book marked the site too...its got lots of great recipes.


----------



## TJN66

6 quarts of apples. I have the broth cooling now and that will get canned up on thursday. I love seeing all the jars. I still have a bushel of apples to get put up this week too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

28 qts of potatoes and 8 pt of potato water.


----------



## julieq

Six pints of mixed berries (to mix with our kefir smoothies over the winter). Six half pints and one pint of sliced pickled banana peppers for DH's sandwiches.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Last night, 2 qts Italian Prune Preserves, 3 qts Plum Preserves (friend thinks hers are French, but I am not sure), 3 qts of Apple Plum Juice, and 1 qt of Apple Juice. A short while ago, I canned 2 1/2 pints, and 4 (12oz) jars of Spicy Plum Chutney. I just scored some tomatoes, so...


----------



## wes917

Just did my first batch of ham,bean,pea,potatoe soup. 16 pints worth.


----------



## julieq

Still cleaning out the freezer in advance of venison next week. Working on pressure canning four quarts of duck a l'orange, two quarts of green beans, three pints hamburger, four pints chopped spinach.

Here in a bit I need to get some tomatoes on to simmer for tomato sauce tomorrow. Struggling with getting extra jars washed up as the dishwasher decided to quit working.


----------



## blynn

Yesterday did eight pounds of hamburger, in 12 half pint and three pint jars. First time canning meat, bought some on special and wanted to see how it went. Will check the seals this evening. I have 6 trays of tomato slices on the dehydrator, too.

Earlier this week, did 7 pints crushed tomatoes, 10 half pints of bruschetta in a jar.


----------



## painterswife

80 Pounds of tomatoes into spaghetti sauce and pizza sauce. 7 quarts in the canner. Husband is making spaghetti for dinner and then I will start cooking the rest of the tomatoes into sauce.

They have already been peeled and pureed. I have peeled a bunch of garlic that I have previously roasted and frozen. Just need to get the onions chopped.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

My canning is coming to an end, I picked the rest of the produce from our garden and put the tomatoes that will hopefully ripen up and left the blemished ones out for green tomato pie, the rest of the ripe tomatoes will get diced up for the freezer. I may do one more batch of hot pepper jelly and then put all of the supplies in the attic for now. I may get the pressure canning going at some point this winter and experiment with it.


----------



## countryfied2011

DH and Dad made 50lbs of homemade sausage yesterday, I bought 61lbs of apples at the orchard on Wednesday, I have made 8 pints of applesauce and dehydrated 9 trays of apples today and yesterday. Got about 40lbs to go. We also finished picking the rest of the purple hull butter beans(before frost hits tomorrow night) so will finish shelling the next couple of days. Picked all the large okra pods to dry and get seeds out of them. The last of the tomatoes were also picked yesterday, and wrapped in newspaper to ripen. Sheesh I need to go back on vacation..:stars: I think we just about have everything ready for the winter.


----------



## julieq

Sixteen pints of tomato sauce from the hoard of tomatoes that are ripening in my sewing room.


----------



## Horsefly

I had 6 large onions that were starting to sprout, so I chopped them up & they are in the freezer and now I got 5 quarts of country chicken stew in the pressure canner. Canning season is coming to an end but I try to can "ready to eat" meals whenever time allows. 
Tomorrow I'll head back to the store & get more chicken breast (on sale  ) and can up some more meals.


----------



## ai731

Today I'm canning a bushel of apples as applesauce. The first canner-load of 8 pints is processing now. I should get about 24 pints total when I'm done.


----------



## Guest

I canned 21 quarts of potatoes, 7 quarts of cherry pie filling, and 7 quarts of blackberry pie filling.


----------



## Karenrbw

DS got a small 6 point buck in Illinois youth season this weekend. We have canned 14 quarts of deer meat with onions. Kids love them in the winter as sloppy joes, spagetti sauce, etc. Missouri youth season is in about 3 weeks and I hope he gets another. That is about 2 full family meals out of one quart.


----------



## Sarah J

21 quarts of pears, plus another 24 quarts of pear juice (to be later used for making perry - pear mead!).


----------



## julieq

Five quarts chicken breasts, two quarts chili beans. Chili beans are for dinner tonight, but as always I made way too much, so just filled up the pressure canner!


----------



## julieq

Karenrbw said:


> DS got a small 6 point buck in Illinois youth season this weekend. We have canned 14 quarts of deer meat with onions. Kids love them in the winter as sloppy joes, spagetti sauce, etc. Missouri youth season is in about 3 weeks and I hope he gets another. That is about 2 full family meals out of one quart.


Karen, are you grinding the meat? How are you processing it prior to canning? We've got venison coming on in a couple of days. 

I've got hamburger canned in pints, but haven't added onions before. Might be handy to do that!


----------



## ChristieAcres

7 QTS of Tomatoes, 8 12oz jars, 2 1/2 pint jars, and 4 pints of Apple Butter. Also dehydrating Liberty Apples.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

4 pt tomato sauce & 1/4 cup tomato paste.


----------



## Karenrbw

julieq said:


> Karen, are you grinding the meat? How are you processing it prior to canning? We've got venison coming on in a couple of days.
> 
> I've got hamburger canned in pints, but haven't added onions before. Might be handy to do that!


We don't grind it, just cut debone and cut into bite-sized pieces. I add about 1/4 cup of chopped onions, 1/2 tsp of salt, top off with water, and process at 10 pounds for 90 minutes. Makes the meat sure tender and it doesn't have that "wild" taste that deer tends to have. We processed two older bucks this way last year and they were great. I can just pour it in a pan and shred with a fork for sloppy joes or spaghetti sauce, etc. I think adding the onion just eliminates a step when you open the jar later.


----------



## julieq

Thanks Karen, we'll have to try that!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

6 qts and 1 pt of applesauce (would have had a full 7 if we hadn't eaten some for lunch, lol.)
14 qt apple pie filling
My kitchen floor is VERY sticky now


----------



## Groene Pionier

Last week I canned grapes (48 jars) apple pie filling (7 jars), today I made plum chutney and apple/sage/honey chutney (total of 14 jars of 250ml)


----------



## Mulligan Man

Yesterday:

21 pints of beef and 16 pints of celery.


----------



## countryfied2011

Yesterday dehydrated another 7 trays of apples and 2 trays of bananas. Made 5 pints of apple butter. Hopefully will finish up the apples tomorrow.


----------



## julieq

Five quarts of tomato sauce. Everything near ripe or ripe in my sewing room! Boy, I'll sure be glad when they all ripen!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

24 pints of sweet potatoes (half in water, half in light syrup)

I'm out of pint jars and I can't find any more!

I've canned 391 jars so far and still have chickens and beef to do. Thank goodness I'm done canning from the garden (except horseradish).


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I dehydrated tomatoes yesterday and the day before. We have Marsh supermarkets and they are having a good produce sales, so I may buy apples to make pie filling and bananas to dry. Also will probably make dried apples. Saturday I want to do another batch of hot pepper jelly.


----------



## countryfied2011

Woohoo :bouncy: I am thru with apples....got 8 trays dehydrating and 8 qts of apples ready to come out of the WB in a few minutes. That is a bushel and half I have put up. Bout sick of apples but they will taste so good this winter.

Now to start more potatoes tomorrow.


----------



## Mulligan Man

countryfied2011 said:


> Woohoo :bouncy: I am thru with apples....got 8 trays dehydrating and 8 qts of apples ready to come out of the WB in a few minutes. That is a bushel and half I have put up. Bout sick of apples but they will taste so good this winter.
> 
> Now to start more potatoes tomorrow.


You are canning potatoes?

I thought I was the only one.


----------



## pamda

MullersLaneFarm said:


> 24 pints of sweet potatoes (half in water, half in light syrup)
> 
> I'm out of pint jars and I can't find any more!
> 
> I've canned 391 jars so far and still have chickens and beef to do. Thank goodness I'm done canning from the garden (except horseradish).


 391 jars!!?? Wow,just WOW!


----------



## Mulligan Man

pamda said:


> 391 jars!!?? Wow,just WOW!


I best not post how many I have canned. :spinsmiley:


----------



## ChristieAcres

I just picked my last bushel of Apples, the Liberty variety, as it will begin raining tomorrow, could continue for up to 10 days, hard to say. I'll be juicing Apples shortly, while making a late dinner, then post later how much I got canned. 

Pint jars? I looked for them yesterday, not finding any, so this morning, I got on the phone and found a store with (3) cases of (12) pints. I asked for them to put my name on them and I would buy them all! This has been a record year for canning supply purchases... I have more Venison and Ham to pressure can in pints, also more Apple Butter to can (water bath, of course). Otherwise, I have plenty of quart jars still, which I use for preserves, some veggies, and juices. 

I'd highly recommend those in need, start calling NOW! Otherwise, they will be next to impossible to find.


----------



## ChristieAcres

7 QTS and 3 pints of Spiced Apple Cider. The taste test? Delicious!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Mulligan Man said:


> You are canning potatoes?
> I thought I was the only one.


68 quarts of white taters on my shelves.



pamda said:


> 391 jars!!?? Wow,just WOW!





Mulligan Man said:


> I best not post how many I have canned. :spinsmiley:


C'mon, do tell!



lorichristie said:


> Pint jars? I looked for them yesterday, not finding any,


Pint jars have bee real hard to find around here all season. Plenty of qtr & half pint and plenty of quart jars. Even garage sales & re-sale shops have been empty of canning jars.

As soon as I can find where (and sometimes Paul) put the camera, I'll get some pics. I'd love to see yours!


----------



## pamda

The Dollar Tree has pints jars with lids and rings..but a buck each is just too much for me. I guess if I was canning full steam ahead, I might have to break down and get some,but I am freezing a lot now as I am short on money for sugar and vinegar etc and had tons of freezer containers.


----------



## ChristieAcres

My DS pays .25 per pint w/ring. She gets them at a discount store. I'll be stocking up on more pint jars, as soon as I am able to find more. I don't mind using pints for Apple Butter, but not quarts! I have begun to add 20% water to my Apple Cider before I can it as it is too concentrated. That wouldn't be an issue, except DH won't dilute it once it is canned.


----------



## pamda

I find jelly jars at thrift stores and sometimes pint canning jars. The jelly jars are often a quarter but the canning jars are usually fifty to a dollar....I buy them if I can.


----------



## Mulligan Man

MullersLaneFarm said:


> C'mon, do tell!!


About 1k a year. Some years more some years less.

~2k jars on the shelf.

300 jars of taters year before last.

I got lucky buying jars at auctions. Bought 300 pint jars for under $10 at one and later that week I bought enough to fill a full sized long bed pickup box with a double layer.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I get free jars every chance I get, so haven't had to pay for very many. This year, I am canning jam in pint jars, to avoid buying more jelly jars.


----------



## Tinker

Just made some unsweetened applesauce, spiced applesauce, and apple cinnamon & anise jelly. But just a few pints of each.

Big lots here has canning jars, and they are reasonable. I usually get them from garage sales though if I can.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Good to know about Big Lots, as my sister shops at one regularly. Canning 7 pints of Spiced Apple Cider, still considering making more Apple Butter tonight.


----------



## Mulligan Man

Canning supplies are on sale for half off at Lowes.

Case of pint's is $4.

Dozen SM lids are 84 cents.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Mulligan Man said:


> About 1k a year.


You must be feeding a lot of folks!!

I still have chicken & beef to can. I still have plenty of quart jars for the chickens, but I like canning beef & pork in pint jars ...

Just brought our beef back from the processor today. The stew meat will have to wait until I find more pint jars. Will get to Menards (no Lowes here) tomorrow and see if they have any canning supplies left.

quick fried some sweet tator fries. They're in the freezer now to freeze individually to bag up, couple gallon bags at least.

Rendered the suet from the beef and have that canned up.


----------



## Mulligan Man

IF you print the Lowes ad and take it Walmart they will match the price. Menards might too IDK.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Canned up the last of the tomatoes yesterday- 7 pints sauce and the only Amish pie pumpkin to ripen all the way this year. 14 quarts cubed pumpkin.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Yesterday I dehydrated 10 pounds of mushrooms. Today I canned 6 1/2 pints of pepper jelly, 6 quarts & 12 pints of apple pie filling. I am done canning unless I get some really cheap deals on produce. I want to dry 3 pounds of strawberries that I bought and make more fruit leather. Will do that on Monday.


----------



## barefooted

Bow season here, My son dropped a small buck. So we have been canning venison


----------



## Tinker

Just made 10 jelly jars of a rhubarb concoction. Found the recipe in the Ball Blue Book. Called for lots of brown sugar, and raisens, but I only used 1/2 brown sugar (that was all I had), and I used Craisens & dried cherries, because I didn't have raisens. Thought it sounds a bit weird, with rhubarb, raisens, vinegar & onions, it is really quite good!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Tinker, sounds like Chutney!


----------



## TJN66

14 pints of applesauce.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Today I plan to dehydrate fruit leather, strawberries and bananas.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Yesterday was 10 pints Maple Applesauce and Saturday was 6 quarts Apple Pie Filling. Today will be another batch of Pie filling.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Got a bushel of old-timey southern pears from my MIL so I'll be canning those up in the next day or so, plus picked up my bushel of sweet potatoes too, so I'll can a few quarts of them for later and have fresh with dinner tonight! yummy!


----------



## dinytcb

Ms. Lily, can you please post your maple applesauce recipe please?


----------



## ChristieAcres

2 more pints, 1 12oz, and 2 jelly jars of more Apple Butter. This batch is spicier and a little sweeter. I only use honey, not sugar. I still have apples and being given more, so deciding how much pie filling, chutney, and other apple recipes to use next.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Just when I thought I was finished with vegetables & fruits, (and sometimes Paul) comes home with a large sack of yummy pears.

7 quarts pears

3 quarts beef tallow

Will be working on pints of beef and then have about 20 chickens running around that need to be put in jars.


----------



## romysbaskets

Currently canning the last of my apples into a delectable apple juice to can yet again...my goodness that fresh juice also organic is the best! I picked up a new to me Omega Juicer and it rocks and rolls. I do not mind cleaning it out every pint or quart of juice, just a quick scoop out of the pulp and back to work it goes. It is much faster than a steam canner, I have two of those and I have to say....this sure makes it fast and easy. I simmer the juice as I go along and by the time I am finished juice, jars and water are hot and ready to can!

May get 2 more gallons of juice....which are going in pints and quarts...

I did apple sauce, apple butter, apple pie filling and apple juice...oh my this winter will be a good one! Looking to score more fruit and carry on!


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Canned up 7 Quarts of Rabbit Vegatable soup yesterday & will be doing up applesauce today. Other than more soups I think I"ll be done with canning.
Will only have to freeze Pumpkin & winter squash after that.


----------



## bluebird2o2

Yesterday 7 pints of green tomatoes,last friday 7 pints of green tomatoes.I paid 9 dollars for wide mouth pints and i hated too but nearly everyone but walmart was out of jars.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

DONE! I am done with apples for the year! Also marks the end of my "seasonal" canning, now on to the winter canning of meats and beans. Yesterday was 12 quarts and 8 pints of apple pie filling.

As for the Maple Applesauce recipe, I just added real maple syrup to my applesauce instead of sugar to sweeten.


----------



## dinytcb

Thanks, I'll try that. I have made strawberry, blueberry, and cinnamon, plus regular. I always like to try new flavors.


----------



## imthedude

not canning but preservation related:

killed an elk on saturday. cut, food-saved, and froze 68 packages of steaks yesterday. just finished trimming the hamburger and will grind, food-save, and freeze that tonight. 

we had some leftover from the elk i got last fall (shared with others in camp) as well as some leftover beef from spring of 2011. our freezer is FULL now and will be even more so when i add the 50 to 60 pounds of ground meat tonight.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

16 pints of beef today


----------



## Jeepgirl86

14 qt plus 4 pt pears.


----------



## stubdoo

1 wk ago. Canned 36 pints sliced jalapenos and 2 pints of habaneros. Hope that will last me till next year.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

7 half pints of pear jelly.


----------



## blynn

12 pints of stewed tomatoes, 7 lbs of hamburger.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

4 more pints of beef.


----------



## strawberrygirl

10 trays dehydrated butternut squash (still drying) 
18 cups (nine bags) frozen butternut squash 

I still have enough in the fridge to make 5 pumpkin rolls.


----------



## pamda

Not canned but in the freezer..1 gallon pkg of deer liver, 1 quart bag of the same..all sliced and ready to cook. 1 quart bag deer heart sliced and some more mashed and ready to heat and eat potatoes. And 2 gallon bags green tomatoes waiting to be cooked into something interesting.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Yesterday-
12 quarts Beef Stew
10 pint and a half jars of pork-n-beans
16 pints chili

Today-
4 quarts corned beef and potatos


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I wasn't going to do anything today, but a friend brought me a huge bag of pears to church and so I have 8 pints canning and some dehydrating. Then another friend called and said she had more as well. I will get those later this week.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

17 quarts chicken, 
4 pints chicken gizzard

I have had chicken broth cooking down all day yesterday with the backs. Strained it today and cooked with celery, onion & carrots until they were soft enough I could put through a food mill and back into the stock. 

Tomorrow some will become chicken soup, the rest will be canned as chx stock.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

3 quarts chicken & rice soup
3 quarts chicken stock
8 quarts potato soup


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I am attempting to can 6 quarts of chicken stock. Been a long time since I pc'd and had to dust the one I have off.


----------



## Sarah J

yesterday - 14 quarts pears, 3 quarts whole milk, 10 quarts pear juice...with five more gallons of juice to run through tonight, and more pears to press!


----------



## Guest

11 pints of chicken breasts.


----------



## Homesteader

A few days ago peach jam for hubby. Today, loaded the 9-tray Excaliber with pepper stips, carrots, green beans and mushrooms.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

No canning today, but made about 200 tamales!

I'm going to try to can tamales next month.


----------



## danielsumner

Shelled and put 15 pounds of pecans in the freezer. Does this count?


----------



## Kristinemomof3

danielsumner said:


> Shelled and put 15 pounds of pecans in the freezer. Does this count?


I would say that counts!

I did pear honey today, 4 pints and 7 -1/2 pints in the canner right now.


----------



## mekasmom

yesterday- potatoes
today- I have pumpkin in the canner.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Yesterday was bean day-

15 pints black beans and 13 pints baked beans. I am just down to canning up meats for the season. Phew!


----------



## Homesteader

Put 8 trays worth of peas and corn in the Excaliber!


----------



## JulieBaby

I have 18.5 pints of beans -- some black, some red, and some garbanzo -- in the pressure canner right now. I may can up some meat later on in case we lose power with this Frankenstorm they're all freaked out about. (We're in Lancster County, PA.)


----------



## Sarah J

14 more quarts quartered pears plus 7 quarts juice. I'd have had several more *gallons* of juice to can, but Dh stole it and it's now happily burbling away in a carboy...he said something about pear wine earlier this month and I totally forgot!


----------



## Jeepgirl86

6 pt green beans (needed the freezer space.)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

6 quarts vegetable beef & barley


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I am canning 9 pints of pear butter and yhe other day I dehydrated pears and apples.


----------



## ChristieAcres

14 pints of Venison, mixed with Chanterelle Mushrooms, dried onions, garlic powder, salt, pepper, 2T of organic beef broth per pint. We also picked 9#s of Chanterelle Mushrooms. That makes our total haul 25#s for this week! I'll be canning and dehydrating tomorrow... Oh yes, and picking more mushrooms!


----------



## Horseyrider

Yesterday was raspberry jam. Today will be tomato sauce-- AGAIN. 

Oh well, I use a lot of it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

2 pints stewed tomatoes (onions, green peppers, mushrooms).

We're roasting a small hog tomorrow so I suspect Sunday I'll be canning up left over pork ...


----------



## ChristieAcres

12 pints of the Venison w/shrooms & spices, and 2 pints of Chanterelle mushrooms.


----------



## danielsumner

Baked a five gallon buckets worth of sweet potatoes. Peeled and cut into chunks and froze.


----------



## ChristieAcres

12 QTS of Venison w/Chanterelles, dried onions, garlic, spices, and org beef broth. I am doing two canning sessions, so the last 5 are soon to go in. I usually can meat in pints, but I ran low on pints.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

9 pints BBQ pulled pork (homemade red, KC style bbq sauce)

7 pints "down east bbq" (vinegar & hot peppers) pulled pork.

In the stock pot; the makings of head cheese.


----------



## TJN66

6 quarts of chicken stock.


----------



## Homesteader

All 9 trays of the Excaliber full with mushrooms, pepper strips, carrots and corn!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

dehydrated corn .... yum!

10 lb head cheese
7 pints salsa
3 quarts beef stock


----------



## Solarmom

well, i WAS going to can pumpkin, but my knife had a different idea,,
5 stitches and $500 later... i still have nothing in the jars..
but mark my words...they are heading for mason jar camp in the morning

Kris


----------



## Homesteader

Oh Solarmom I am so sorry. Heal fast!


----------



## Solarmom

Thanks Homesteader! 
I got them done! 
The Assassin Pumpkins have been dealt with!



Kris


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Assassin Pumpkins! :runforhills:

Glad they got canned


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I am canning tomato sauce from tomatoes that were in the freezer. 7 quarts. I plan to pc potatoes tomorrow.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Last night, canned 4 QTS of Apple Cider, 2qts of Applesauce, and put 4 trays of Chanterelle Mushrooms in my Excalibur.


----------



## Karenrbw

Just finished cleaning up from canning DS's MO youth season buck that he got last weekend. 14 quarts. He also got a small six pointer in Illinois last month and he was canned also. I don't know if I want him to go during the regular season. I'm running out of wide mouth quarts!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Canned 9 pints of potatoes, will do quarts tomorrow and also buying frah cranberries for hot pepper jelly and cranberry orange sauce.


----------



## TJN66

lorichristie said:


> Last night, canned 4 QTS of Apple Cider, 2qts of Applesauce, and put 4 trays of Chanterelle Mushrooms in my Excalibur.


How do you can apple cider?

4 and a half pints of cranberry sauce a few days ago.


----------



## ChristieAcres

TJN66 said:


> How do you can apple cider?
> 
> 4 and a half pints of cranberry sauce a few days ago.


Most folks freeze apple cider, but I can mine in a water bath canner, for 10 minutes. This is soft cider, not alcoholic.


----------



## danielsumner

8 pints of banana pepper rings. I really packed them in the jars, just hate to see food floating in the jars.


----------



## TJN66

lorichristie said:


> Most folks freeze apple cider, but I can mine in a water bath canner, for 10 minutes. This is soft cider, not alcoholic.


Thanks! I have some I just froze in ice cube trays. I bought it at the store an only needed 1/2 cup and the rest was just sitting there in the jug. Can I can that in pints to use during the year or would that need to be frozen instead?


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Yesterday I canned 9 1/2 pints of cranberry pepper jelly and 3 pints, 3 1/2 pints of cranberry orange sauce.


----------



## Gladrags

Applesauce! Unsweetened, sweetened with a bit of cinnamon, and cranberry with nutmeg and orange peel.

I've got to start canning meat. Our power was out for four days after the hurricane, and I lost a lot of meat from the freezer. 

On the positive side, I now have an extremely clean freezer and refrigerator.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Gladrags said:


> I've got to start canning meat. Our power was out for four days after the hurricane, and I lost a lot of meat from the freezer.


Losing the contents of 3 freezers is what convinced me to can a lot of meat too. So sorry for your loss.

As a bonus, fixing supper is soooo much easier now!


----------



## Homesteader

Five quarts of apple slices in sugar syrup! Would have had more but hubby made a betty yesterday so that used up some. I was going to make apple pie filling, but decided it might be more versatile to just have apple slices.


----------



## ChristieAcres

TJN66 said:


> Thanks! I have some I just froze in ice cube trays. I bought it at the store an only needed 1/2 cup and the rest was just sitting there in the jug. Can I can that in pints to use during the year or would that need to be frozen instead?


You could can it in pints and save that freezer space.

Fruits, veggies, and meats all get canned, dehydrated, or temporarily frozen. What is in the freezer is now pre-planned for a power outage. I have a crab cooker and a propane stove top, so canning will be done. If there is a big storm forecast, I'll empty the freezers and can everything. As I am canning, I'll put buckets of water in the freezer. That is for use in our fridge. We wouldn't need to use our Generic more that every three days. If a long term outage, we wouldn't use our Generic more than once a week. We heat with wood and have a small generator.

Good to plan your canning round possible outages...


----------



## freegal

I found a nice corned beef flat at Aldi and canned it in 5 pints. One didn't seal right but it'll be supper one night this week.


----------



## TJN66

lorichristie said:


> You could can it in pints and save that freezer space.
> 
> Fruits, veggies, and meats all get canned, dehydrated, or temporarily frozen. What is in the freezer is now pre-planned for a power outage. I have a crab cooker and a propane stove top, so canning will be done. If there is a big storm forecast, I'll empty the freezers and can everything. As I am canning, I'll put buckets of water in the freezer. That is for use in our fridge. We wouldn't need to use our Generic more that every three days. If a long term outage, we wouldn't use our Generic more than once a week. We heat with wood and have a small generator.
> 
> Good to plan your canning round possible outages...


Thank you so much! I'll be buying some cider and canning it so I can have it to use during the year. It is so much better during this time than when I buy it in the winter/spring!


----------



## Leister Square

14 quarts of bacon today. One didn't seal so I fried it up and it was yummy!


----------



## ChristieAcres

On canning cider, especially if it wasn't heated when purchased, there are folks who claim tat heating it will kill enzymes. Since enzymes are destroyed prior to digestion, it makes no difference. That is my opinion, based on research and studies. I like cider fresh as well as after it is canned.

Before buying cider to can, you might want to open one of your pints and make sure you are pleased with the flavor. I liked it so much, I canned all the cider I made! That amounted to 6 gallons, made up of pints and quarts.


----------



## Ciffer

7 quarts, 4 pints, one half pint of lima beans.


----------



## Horseyrider

Some old layers have been sprung from the freezer and are now cooling in the canner. 

Mmmm, convenience food....


----------



## Leister Square

34 seconds left on another 14 quarts of bacon! I bought it when Zacon foods sold it, 30 lbs for like $98. I have 27 quarts now (one didn't seal) and about 4 lbs frozen. Check out Zacon foods y'all. No affiliation, BTW.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Leister Square said:


> Check out Zacon foods y'all. No affiliation, BTW.


Should have left your Zacon foods referral name ... it could have earned you points when I registered today...

We raise all our own meats, but I always run out of bacon!


----------



## ChristieAcres

5#s of Chanterelle Mushrooms picked, mostly by DH! The season is almost over, but we will out again tomorrow. So far, this makes 42.5#s this year. The shrooms will be sauteed and frozen this time.


----------



## ChristieAcres

5 QTS of Apple Cider, with 4 of them spiced. They are in the canner. I goofed on the shrooms, as we ended up with 8#s, so a bit more than I thought. DH cleaned, chopped, and sauteed them. I'll be canning a few pints tomorrow.


----------



## Homesteader

Yesterday, Bacon Jam! I posted a recipe on a separate thread!


----------



## JulieBaby

I am just finishing up 31 half-pints and 7 pints of my sweet hot pepper sauce and 7 half-pints of sweet habanero sauce.


----------



## Leister Square

Yum everyone. Too bad we don't live closer and share some of this! Also, I have no idea what a zacon foods referral name is! Oh well, the deals are pretty good. I wish I'd gotten a ham, but at the time I ordered, it didn't seem that close to T'giving---yet here it is next week.


----------



## Ciffer

5 quarts, 2 24oz, 3 pints of black beans.


----------



## Guest

Leister Square said:


> 34 seconds left on another 14 quarts of bacon! I bought it when Zacon foods sold it, 30 lbs for like $98. I have 27 quarts now (one didn't seal) and about 4 lbs frozen. Check out Zacon foods y'all. No affiliation, BTW.


Could you please tell me how you can bacon? My local store has Oscar Meyer Bacon 16oz for only $1.75 lb..:happy::happy::happy:

I cant believe it! I've been waiting to see Bacon go on sale for quite some time now..My family LOVES bacon!


----------



## Danaus29

Did 7 quarts of potatoes last night. All sealed and look so beautiful.


----------



## Homesteader

One full fresh pineapple in the Excaliber, plus one large can of Dole pineapple chunks (really hate to have a partially full load). Will take them on our trip to family for T'giving!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

Cranberries! Time to cook up for Thanksgiving dinner (like them better done a week ahead, seems to mellow a bit) and stash the pantry.


----------



## MoTightwad

5 qts and 7 pints tomato juice, 7 pints tomato catsup. Just about finished with tomatoes for the year. The dehydrator is still drying the next to last load of tomatoes. Have so many to grind up for tomato powder. It is so good to add to speghetti while it cooks or to any crockpot dish.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I canned 6 quarts of potatoes and dehydrated some kale chips.


----------



## nightfire

I canned 23.5 pints of dried beans yesterday. It was my first attempt at pressure canning by myself! I'm pleased with the results - only one lid failed to seal properly. It was so easy to do, I can't believe it. I can't wait for next summer so I can raid the garden for stuff to can!


----------



## Packedready

50 quarts of naturally fermented dill pickles.


----------



## JulieBaby

I made and canned 45 jars of my hot sauce on Thursday.


----------



## campfiregirl

I have a FT job, so this week in the evenings:
14 half pints of jalapeno jelly
3 quarts of surplus veg beef stock (pot was too full before I put the potatoes & dumplings in, so I took some out). 
Since the canner wouldn't be full, had hubby run to Costco to get ground beef to brown & put up in quarts for when we have meals with all the kids home. I love the convenience of pre-browned beef, and I don't have a big freezer so that's another reason I can meat.


----------



## TJN66

7 jelly jars of jalapeno cranberry sauce.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

6 pt carrots, 5 qt sweet potatoes, 2 half pt carmelized onions. More apples tomorrow.


----------



## JulieBaby

Canned 16 pints and 6 quarts of beans -- some red, some pintos and some garbanzos. Now if I can figure out how to tell the pintos and reds apart. The look exactly the same in the jars!


----------



## waretrop1

I canned 38 pints of chicken broth earlier in the week and then I canned 11 quarts of stuffed cabbage on Thursday.


----------



## tlrnnp67

7 quarts turkey stock
10 pints ham
7 pints turkey


----------



## Tirzah

The past couple of days I've put up:

~1 dozen quarts of Cranberry Juice
~8 half-pints of Cranberry Sauce
~1 quart of dehydrated Cranberries
~1 1/2 pints of Loganberry Syrup

and I have about 2 pounds of Persimmons in the dehydrator right now


----------



## ChristieAcres

From 45.5#s to now 52.25# of Chanterelles this year, most we have ever picked! That made 6.75# just today. We also caught 12 Dungeness Crab. None of that will be canned. The shrooms will be sauteed and frozen while the crab will be shelled and frozen in milk.


----------



## TJN66

7 quarts of turkey soup starter. (Turkey stock with carrots and celery.)


----------



## terri46355

Italian sausage was made and canned from grocery store pork loins on sale for $1.79 lb. and tomato puree was canned from frozen tomatoes picked at the end of the season.


----------



## sdnapier

I am experimenting with waxing cheese as a means of long term storage. Got it waxed today. Learned my pan wasn't deep enough, you really need dedicated pans for this, and be sure to buy the boars brush. We'll see how it goes. 

Canned up some orange marmalade with another batch to go for tomorrow. Canned some elderberry jelly, elderberry/apple, and plain apple. Should be set for the whole winter. Next year I will be able to add blackberry to that! Yum


----------



## sdnapier

TJN66 said:


> 7 jelly jars of jalapeno cranberry sauce.


That sounds tasty. Can you post the recipe?


----------



## danielsumner

6 half pint and 4 quarter pints of hot pepper jelly. I make mine with apple juice. The freeze last night got my pepper plants, so this is the last for the year. The dehydrator is full of celery and mushrooms.


----------



## TJN66

sdnapier said:


> That sounds tasty. Can you post the recipe?


This is the recipe I used and I just added 3 to 4 diced jalapeno to it. 

Hazel's Cranberry Sauce Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Enjoy!


----------



## TJN66

I did 7 more quarts of soup starter. I also froze 9 cups of pumpkin puree for pies this winter.


----------



## ChristieAcres

10 more Dungeness Crabs, will be canning some tomorrow. I am canning two different ways to determine which will taste better.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

sdnapier said:


> I am experimenting with waxing cheese as a means of long term storage. Got it waxed today. Learned my pan wasn't deep enough, you really need dedicated pans for this, and be sure to buy the boars brush.


A metal coffee can works wonderful for waxing cheese. Dip one end of the cheese, let harden, dip the other end. I made my cheese in rounds, then cut in half for dipping.

A couple of thin coats is much better than a single thick coat. A bonus with using coffee can is you have a nice cover for the wax.

Don't forget cheese wax is reusable! Wash & dry it and stick it back in the cheese wax pot!


----------



## Packedready

29 pints and 24 quarts of saurcraut. I had 5 pints break, they were used jars that I bought up at our mountain house, the winters get below 0. I wonder if it was the extreme temperture they were exposed to.


----------



## wannabechef

Well not today but yesterday and a couple days before...potatoes...many potatoes. I have also been dehydrating them. I have a Fagor pressure canner that will do 4 qt jars but have been using my mothers Kook Kwick Bestmade which must be close to 100 years old. The Kook Kwick will hold 7 qt jars and maintains pressure at a much lower stove setting so I like to use it.

It looks just like the one in this picture...gauge has been tested and is accurate and I tested blowoff valve Saturday...20-22 pounds and she released.

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Huge-KOOK-KWICK-BESTMADE-Aluminum-Pressure-Cooker-7-16-Canning-13-x-7-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$T2eC16V,!zoE9s5ne+WIBQ,Ne3oEj!~~60_35.JPG


----------



## ChristieAcres

Last night, canned two QTS of Split Pea Soup, two 1/2 pints of Crab, and one pint of Ham. DH now has 42 packages of pure Crab meat frozen in milk. I will be buying canning jars tomorrow (need pints and 1/2 pints). Crabbing season is open until Dec 31st, and I am planning to can everything we catch.


----------



## tlrnnp67

21 pints of skinless boneless chicken breasts.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

16 pints of venison! Yeah...that deer is done!!! Wonder if DH will gt another today???

ETA: I forgot, started the morning off with 7 qts of smoked turkey. I'm so excited the deer is done it slipped my mind, lol.


----------



## kandmcockrell

3 qts venison and 4 qts turnip greens. Hope to get some more venison to can up and am going to pic more greens Saturday.

Any one can turnips? or is it better to freeze them?

Forgot to mention i canned them using tattler lids. So far I really like them!


----------



## ChristieAcres

I use Tattler lids, too! It was challenging to find canning jars, but finally scored pints and half pints. Now, armed with jars, I'll be canning Crab until DH is done crabbing. We have two days worth, so I'll have a canner full. Will post later. Oh, the winning canned crab, was the recipe using water, lemon juice, salt, and a small amount of butter. It tasted superior to any canned crab I had ever tasted!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yes, I DID IT!!! There are a dozen lovely 8oz jars of crab meat cooling. The goal is to can at least that much tomorrow... Stay tuned!


----------



## galee

Well I'm up at an unGodly hour because my MIL dog has to drink and go pee about every half hour. I think he has diabetes....bet appt today. Anyway I decided to do something productive and am canning a load of chicken breast then beef chunks. First time for raw packing meat....we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Hope you packed your raw pack firmly, as raw does shrink...


----------



## galee

yep----could hear the air ecaping as I did it. First canner load is out and it looks good......


----------



## donnam

JulieBaby - Would you post your recipes for the pepper sauces please? They sound good.


----------



## stargazer

I canned 8 pints of tomatoes from my fall garden. They are sooooo good!


----------



## tjjackson

Yes please, the recipe would be nice.


----------



## ChristieAcres

12 more 8oz jars of Crab. You will probably get tired of seeing my canning posts until DH pulls our boat out of the water.


----------



## wannabechef

I canned 14 pints of chicken breast last night...had one break (whole bottom separated from the jar).


----------



## ChristieAcres

6 more pints of Crab, tis the season!


----------



## wannabechef

lorichristie said:


> 6 more pints of Crab, tis the season!


Ya know, as a kid I used to eat crab...now the smell of it makes me gag...not sure why either.


----------



## ChristieAcres

That is too bad... I don't remember having crab as a child, in fact, hardly any saltwater shellfis varieties or fish, enjoy everything. Good thing as one wouldn't starve here...food of all kinds in the forest, creeks, rivers, and Hood Canal. Next is Horseradish!


----------



## Homesteader

7 pints of Pork and Beans, first time trying them other than just plain beans. Uses a 2" piece of bacon in each jar, oh they look so nice! 

Yesterday did 6 pints and 3 quarts of cranberry juice using whole raw cranberries, sugar and water.


----------



## wannabechef

lorichristie said:


> That is too bad... I don't remember having crab as a child, in fact, hardly any saltwater shellfis varieties or fish, enjoy everything. Good thing as one wouldn't starve here...food of all kinds in the forest, creeks, rivers, and Hood Canal. Next is Horseradish!


Would love your horseradish recipe. Prepared right? Do you can it?


----------



## notbutanapron

I got a giant pile of nectarines, some bowls and knives, my husband and I sat in front of the TV and turned on a movie. He got a phone call before he even made one cut and is now talking about cars with his friend outside.

-.- No way he thinks he's doing this to me again.

All this canning he enjoys and somehow helping me peel something once a week is enough. LOL. Like I can only once a week. I'm going to start rationing his pickled onion intake if he keeps this up. 

YOU CANNOT EAT THE GOODS IF YOU DO NOT HELP PREPARE THE GOODS.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

wannabechef said:


> Would love your horseradish recipe. Prepared right? Do you can it?


I wash, then peel the root. Rough chop it, then into the blender (or food processor) with just a little bit of water. Blend to the consistency you like, adding water or vinegar. Top off with a bit of honey and blend some more.

Freshly prepared horseradish will lose its heat within a week unless frozen. I store horseradish in quarter pint jars in the freezer until ready to use.




notbutanapron said:


> YOU CANNOT EAT THE GOODS IF YOU DO NOT HELP PREPARE THE GOODS.


My husband would starve!!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

wannabechef said:


> Would love your horseradish recipe. Prepared right? Do you can it?


I use a food processor after peeling, but I use water only. After it reaches the hotness I desire, I add vinegar, and blend some more. You can hot water bath can, but the jars must be stored in the fridge, but only last a few months. Otherwise, freeze them. I like to freeze small amounts, sealed, which take up much less space than jars.


----------



## wannabechef

lorichristie said:


> I use a food processor after peeling, but I use water only. After it reaches the hotness I desire, I add vinegar, and blend some more. You can hot water bath can, but the jars must be stored in the fridge, but only last a few months. Otherwise, freeze them. I like to freeze small amounts, sealed, which take up much less space than jars.


Are you talking about just the root not keeping?
How does it keep so long when you buy it from the store?


----------



## redbird

Few weeks ago canned bacon. Yesterday canned ground beef, tomorrow will can bacon.
When the grapefruit/oranges go on sale will be canning them in lt. syrup. I'll be canning climentines this yr. in 8oz jars when on sale.


----------



## ChristieAcres

wannabechef said:


> Are you talking about just the root not keeping?
> How does it keep so long when you buy it from the store?


My post was answering how I make Horseradish Sauce, and I also explained canning the sauce. Once sealed, the jars of sauce will last a few months.

I never mentioned storing root. I grow my own, so I dig them fresh. I've never stored the roots.


----------



## wannabechef

I have 4qts and one pint of Ball's split pea soup in canner right now...don't worry, canning them for the qt time of 1:15 (this is 15 minutes less than Ball suggests, but is ok according to NCHFP.


----------



## wannabechef

lorichristie said:


> My post was answering how I make Horseradish Sauce, and I also explained canning the sauce. Once sealed, the jars of sauce will last a few months.
> 
> I never mentioned storing root. I grow my own, so I dig them fresh. I've never stored the roots.


I wasn't sure if you were talking about the roots or not that's why I asked...does it just lose its perk?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

wannabechef said:


> Are you talking about just the root not keeping?
> How does it keep so long when you buy it from the store?


Jars of horseradish sauce keep its heat so long when you buy it from the store because they use artificial flavoring.


----------



## ChristieAcres

wannabechef said:


> I wasn't sure if you were talking about the roots or not that's why I asked...does it just lose its perk?


MLF just answered for me, so there you go. 

I like to freeze smaller amounts in little sealer bags. When I only want enough for one dinner, then there are no leftovers.


----------



## MoTightwad

Cannong the last of the tomatoes made into juice. Son and Dh kept the vines going till just after Thanksgiving when it turned quite cold. Now I have the apples to finish up and the canning will be done for this year. I am so thankful for all I have been able to do even after havng a heart attack earlier in the fall. You gals and guys have done a good job putting up all the jars of stuff you have too. Glad to be part of such a frugal bunch. Have a good rest of the fall.


----------



## Osiris

Today 33 jars of Strawberry jam. Last weekend, 18 jars of blackberry jam and 28 jars of Black raspberry jam...mmmmm. Weekend before that, 41 jars of Concord grape jam. Been jammin' ;-)


----------



## wannabechef

5qts of split pea soup...should have just did one large batch.


----------



## Karenrbw

18 pounds of ground beef canned today to make some room in the freezer. Also makes dinner super quick - open the can, add sauce, heat up and you are ready to go.


----------



## ChristieAcres

7 (12oz) jars of Dungeness Crab... For inquiring minds, that was from 13 Crab. Our boat is out of the water and I am...:banana:

I am DONE canning Crab for the year!!!

Anticipating what comes next, I stocked up on jars, so I will be ready to can up all the berries I froze.


----------



## blu_redneck

Just finished canning the last of the mustard greens today. Got 11 quarts! Yeah! Look out turnip greens, here I come!


----------



## Osiris

17 half pints of pineapple jam! Great trick: turn the jars over after they seal (for 20 minutes) then back upright and the fruit won't float!

I has some foam and jam leftoverfrom the strawberry jam I did last week. I zapped it in the microwave, got it to a nice medium hot temp. I put heavy whipping cream in it and stirred it up gently until it became like a strawberry milkshake. Then I poured it into popsicle molds and WOW! Strawberries-n-cream-sicles! I finally found a use for all that excess.


----------



## ChristieAcres

First pic shows a fine specimen of a Hood Canal Dungeness Crab, a full 8" wide, and legal is 6.5" wide.

Second pic shows our last catch for Dec 2012.

Third pic shows 6 of the 7 (12oz) jars of my shelled canned crab (that last catch).

Fourth pic is just a pic of other crab I recently canned.


----------



## Jan in CO

Wow, I'm envious of all you folks have canned. I did a lot earlier, but haven't this month except ground antelope, antelope stew meat and six and one half pints of walnut meats I canned this morning. Trying to make room in the freezer.


----------



## notbutanapron

CRAB. Crab. Crab. Jealous.

I canned like a million jars [25 is a million] of roasted tomatoes, half a million of tomato chutney and like another million of green mango pickle.

I'm over pickles and tomatoes.

Uh, it's winter over there.. that crab would be fatty as.... maaaan....


----------



## Prov31Wife

I have five pints of deer hindquarter cooling their jets in the pressure canner at the mo.  Dad got four deer this year, so we are trying to make room in the freezer.


----------



## mpennington

I'm dehydrating 7 trays of pumpkin puree (21 cups); 1 tray of pumpkin guts for spiced pumpkin bread and 1 tray of vegetable peels and cuttings for broth.

New here. I'm getting lots of ideas.


----------



## donnam

Right after the new year begins, I will be canning some beef to make room in the freezer as well as some dried beans in pints. I have 2 sale turkeys to process and hope to can some soups. I like canning in the winter. It helps warm the house.


----------



## Prov31Wife

I am grading at the mo (online adjunct), and then I'm heading to the kitchen to can another deer hindquarter, some potatoes I got for free, and dehydrating some apples and oranges.


----------



## terri46355

I bought 25 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breasts on sale and canned 28 pints. It sure is easy when all you do is thaw and put the meat in the jars to process them!


----------



## mpennington

DH has three trays of banana slices in the Excalibur. This is the first time he's done something on his own. Although he is my pear peeler and pecan cracker  We've been testing them frequently. Granddaughter tried one, then went back for a handful !


----------



## ChristieAcres

These days, I am enjoying my canning! That said, I am ready & willing, at a moments' notice, to start canning if we score anything I need to. Also, I did most of my dehydrating already, now enjoying it all. Of course, if I score something to dehydrate...


----------



## Rivmage

Wednesday, we canned 5 1/2 pints of honeyed oranges. We just got our pressure canner for Christmas and plan to can some ten bean soup as as our first pressure canning project.

Scott


----------



## Edmelott

I canned 5 half pints of grape jelly I made from Welches grape juice today.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Now, you all are making me feel guilty... I have a bunch of frozen berries... Yep, we grew them and I will need to schedule some time to make up fruit jam and syrups! I have Blackberries, Blueberries, Raspberries, and Marionberries. Oh, yes, and then there is the Horseradish, need to dig it up, and make sauce...


----------



## Prov31Wife

Mom got some extra produce and passed it along, so I canned a pint of pepper rings, three pints of cucumber pickles, three pints of orange marmalade, and two pints of blueberries in syrup Wednesday. Last night I canned five pints of ground deer. I am addicted to canning; it gets rid of stress.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Dehydrated a couple trays pineapples (on sale over the holidays). Have the dehydrator full of celery now.


----------



## terri9630

lorichristie said:


> The last time I canned, a few days ago? 12 pints and 4 quarts of Pork Lard. I did all kinds of research and well, just decided to go ahead and seal them, and see how long they last. It is commonly advised you freeze or refridgerate Pork Lard, but I don't have the extra space and so went the canning route, instead.



How has the lard lasted? How did and for how long did you process?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

6 pints of mushrooms and 4 pints mushroom broth


----------



## ChristieAcres

terri9630 said:


> How has the lard lasted? How did and for how long did you process?


I poured very hot lard into hot jars, placed hot rings/lids (Tattlers) on, and screwed shut. The lids sealed and we are still using the Lard. The taste is fine. I don't advocate doing it this way, but researched it and that is the way I read it was done. Please make your own informed choice, since this isn't being processed in a canner.


----------

